# Jetzt mitmachen: GIGABYTE und PCGH suchen den krassesten Schreibtisch Deutschlands



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. März 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Jetzt mitmachen: GIGABYTE und PCGH suchen den krassesten Schreibtisch Deutschlands - mit Beispielbildern gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Jetzt mitmachen: GIGABYTE und PCGH suchen den krassesten Schreibtisch Deutschlands - mit Beispielbildern




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Schreibtisch-Thread in der Rumpelkammer von PCGH Extreme gehört zu  den am meisten genutzten Threads überhaupt. Dort präsentieren User ihre  Hardware und das passende Möbelstück, auf dem diese lebenswichtigen  Gerätschaften stehen - von Kunst bis Trash ist alles dabei. Nachdem PC  Games Hardware mehrfach über die Schreibtische der Community berichtet  hat, wollen wir heute Nägel mit Köpfen machen: In Zusammenarbeit mit  GIGABYTE suchen wir den "krassesten" Schreibtisch Deutschlands. Den  Schreibtisch also, der "extreme" ist. Ob nun extrem aufgeräumt oder  unaufgeräumt, ob extrem stylish oder chaotisch - das entscheidet später  eine Jury, die mindestens die Vorauswahl trifft. Belohnt werden zum  Schluss vier Einsendungen mit folgenden Preisen:

*1. Preis: GIGABYTE GV-N460OC-768I (GeForce GTX 460 OC, 768 MiB GDDR5)*Der  Gewinner des ersten Platzes darf sich über eine GIGABYTE GV-N460OC-768I  (GeForce GTX 460 OC, 768 MiB GDDR5) im Wert von rund 160 Euro freuen.  Die OC-Grafikkarte arbeitet mit 715 MHz Chiptakt und 1.430 MHz  Shadertakt. Der GDDR5-RAM ist 768 MiByte groß und die Taktfrequenz  beträgt 900 MHz. Weitere Informationen zur Gigabyte GV-N460OC-768I finden Sie auf der GIGABYTE-Homepage.​*2. Preis: **GIGABYTE **GA-H55N-USB3 (Sockel 1156, H55-Chipsatz, Mini-ITX)*Das  GIGABYTE GA-H55N-USB3 ist ein Mini-ITX-Mainboard und nur 17 x 17  Zentimeter groß. Die Platine verfügt über einen Sockel1156 und kann mit  teils preiswerten Intel-Prozessoren der Pentium, Core-i3-, i5- sowie  i7-Serie bestückt werden. Des Weiteren bietet das Gigabyte GA-H55N-USB3  PCI-E x16, zwei DDR3-RAM-Bänke, 4x SATA sowie USB 3.0 und Videoaugänge.  Die Onboard-Grafikanschlüsse funktionieren allerdings nur in Verbindung  mit Intel "Clarkdale"-CPUs (i3-xxx und i5-6xx). Weitere Informationen zum Gigabyte GA-H55N-USB3 im Wert von rund 95 Euro finden Sie auf der GIGABYTE -Homepage.​*3. Preis: **GIGABYTE **GA-880GM-UD2H (Sockel AM3, 880G-Chipsatz, Mikro-ATX)*Das  GIGABYTE GA-880GM-UD2H bietet Platz für AMDs Phenom-II- (X2 bis X6),  Athlon-II- und Sempron-Prozessoren. 4 Speicherbänke, PCI-E x16 sowie  weitere PCI-Steckplätze sorgen für Aufrüstbarkeit. Dank Radeon HD 4250  onboard und DVI-, HDMI-, und VGA-Ausgang können Sie das Board für den  HTPC oder als Bürorechner einsetzen, ohne ein zusätzliche Grafikkarte  einzubauen. Spieler sollten natürlich den PCI-E-Slot für ein passendes  und schnelleres VGA-Modell nutzen. Weitere Informationen zum Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H im Wert von rund 90 Euro finden Sie auf der GIGABYTE -Homepage.​*Sonderpreis: **GIGABYTE **GA-USB3 (USB-3.0-Steckkarte für PCI-E)*Für  den unordentlichsten Schreibtisch (den Sieger wählt die Redaktion aus!)  gibt es einen Sonderpreis im Form einer USB-3.0-Steckkarte für PCI-E.  Die GIGABYTE GA-USB3 bietet zwei USB-3.0-Anschlüsse und wird per  PCI-Express mit dem Mainboard verbunden. Weitere Informationen zur Gigabyte GA-USB3 im Wert von rund 30 Euro finden Sie auf der GIGABYTE -Homepage.​*Die Regeln des Schreibtisch-Wettbewerbs mit **GIGABYTE *
- Der Teilnahmeschluss ist der 01. Mai 2011.
-  Unter allen Einsendungen unterhalb dieser News als Kommentar wählt PC  Games Hardware 30 Schreibtische aus und stellt diese der PCGHX-Community  zur Wahl.
- Pro Teilnehmer wird maximal ein Bild herangezogen -  bitte veröffentlichen Sie aus Gründen der Fairness und Übersichtlichkeit  möglichst nur ein Bild.
- Das Bild muss im Forum von PC Games  Hardware hochgeladen werden. Ein Link zu einem externen Bildhoster gilt  nicht als gültiger Beitrag.
- Die Bildgröße ist grundsätzlich nicht  vorgegeben. Nutzen Sie die Chance, das Bild auch als Vollbild  einzubinden. Eine Anleitung finden Sie im Forum.

*Teilnahmebedingungen*
Jeder Leser von PC Games Hardware und www.pcgameshardware.de darf an diesem Gewinnspiel teilnehmen. Voraussetzung ist lediglich ein Account im Extreme-Forum.  Dazu müssen Sie den AGB zustimmen. Das Gewinnspiel läuft bis zum  01.05.2011. Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen und die  Gewinnbenachrichtigung erfolgt schriftlich oder telefonisch. Mitarbeiter  der Sponsoren und der Computec Media AG sowie deren Angehörige sind von  der Teilnahme ausgeschlossen. Eine Barsauszahlung der Preise ist nicht  möglich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## steamrick (30. März 2011)

*Jetzt mitmachen: GIGABYTE und PCGH suchen den krassesten Schreibtisch Deutschlands - mit Beispielbildern*

Damn. Mein Schreibtisch ist bestenfalls krass normal -_-


----------



## Benne123 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Jetzt mitmachen: GIGABYTE und PCGH suchen den krassesten Schreibtisch Deutschlands - mit Beispielbildern*

Meiner krass unordentlich, aber jetzt nen Grund mal aufzuräumen


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. März 2011)

*AW: Jetzt mitmachen: GIGABYTE und PCGH suchen den krassesten Schreibtisch Deutschlands - mit Beispielbildern*

Ja will denn niemand mitmachen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. März 2011)

*AW: Jetzt mitmachen: GIGABYTE und PCGH suchen den krassesten Schreibtisch Deutschlands - mit Beispielbildern*

Ich mach mal nen Anfang...
Blöd ist nur die "ein Bild" Sache, wo ich für den am besten in mein System passenden Preis doch die Oberseite (oder was davon zu sehen ist) abblichten müsste - dabei ist das eigentlich kühle an meinem Schreibtisch die Unterseite.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Maßstabs-CD versteckt sich am unteren Bildrand hinter den Schläuchen)


----------



## ruffy1978 (30. März 2011)

schon krass das da 95% ne logitech g-series tastatur liegen haben! sin halt die beeeesten


----------



## Rinzler (30. März 2011)

Krasses Foto, jo wie bei Daxtrose (Bild 9) sieht ab und dann beim mir auch aus, dann bekommt man immer zu hören das sieht aus wie bei Hempels unterm Sofa. Da muss ich demnächst mal die Kartons lehren und Fotos schießen und hier reinstellen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. März 2011)

ruffy1978 schrieb:


> schon krass das da 95% ne logitech g-series tastatur liegen haben! sin halt die beeeesten


 
Vielleicht sollte ich nochmal ein Bild mit der Tastatur unter dem Schreibtisch machen, nur um diesen falschen Eindruck zu wiederlegen...
(No1 was man mit einer Logitech G nicht machen kann: Sie einfach für Fotos unter den Schreibtisch legen, ohne Ärger mit der Verkabelung zu bekommen )


----------



## alexloog (30. März 2011)

Moin,

auf Bild 3 und 4 fällt mir auf das die Boxen der 5.1 Anlage nicht richtig Positioniert sind!!!!

Man sollte Boxen auf gleicher Höhe und gleichen Abstand aufstellen und  min 1m vom Hörer bzw. Sitzplatz aufstellen.

die Hinteren Boxen finde ich zu nah Aufgestellt.

Ist das Richtig? oder täusche ich mich da??

LG


----------



## R4!d3n (30. März 2011)

Richtig geiles Zimmer mit den Arcadeautomaten


----------



## serafen (30. März 2011)

*Gegenfrage:* sind Panorama-Bilder erlaubt, oder fallen zusammengesetzte Bilder unter "mehr als ein Bild"?


----------



## streega (30. März 2011)

Krass wie viele Forenmitglieder Bilder nach dem Motto: "... ich habe gar keinen Schreibtisch!" einstellen ...


----------



## serafen (30. März 2011)

Ok, dann hier *mein Beitrag für die Kategorie* _*"old school"*_ oder eindeutig *"hässliche (Schreibtisch-)Umgebungen" *- da kann man (optisch) nicht mehr viel aufwerten;
man beachte die top-aktuelle Hardware *ggg*​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




P.S.: Sollte der Beitrag unerwünscht sein (Stichwort: mehr als ein Bild) > löschen


​


----------



## Invisible_XXI (30. März 2011)

das würde mich auch interessieren, da ich erst kürzlich so ein ähnliches bild in den schreibtisch-thread geladen habe und dies gern verwenden möchte  aber fürs erste tut es wohl auch nur dieses eine:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr Bilder vom Zimmer gibt es hier zu sehen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...treme-der-schreibtisch-thread-spielzimmer.jpg


----------



## serafen (30. März 2011)

*@Invisible_XXI*
Hallo Atze  (sorry, musste sein) - ich war einfach mal so frei (s. o.)


----------



## baal-sebul (30. März 2011)

Hm, wenn Werkbänke, gezeichnete Schreibtische und ganze Wohnzimmer unter die Kategorie fallen, dann kann ich ja mal meinen Rechner auf'n Balkon stellen und knipse das. Das ist bestimmt auch krass. ROFL


----------



## Invisible_XXI (30. März 2011)

serafen schrieb:


> *@Invisible_XXI*
> Hallo Atze  (sorry, musste sein) - ich war einfach mal so frei (s. o.)


 
Atze


----------



## serafen (30. März 2011)

***ggg *** naja, Dein Avatar weist zumindest eine frappierende Ähnlichkeit auf


----------



## Invisible_XXI (30. März 2011)

serafen schrieb:


> ***ggg *** naja, Dein Avatar weist zumindest eine frappierende Ähnlichkeit auf


 
achso  na dann fasse ich das einfach mal als kompliment auf ^^


----------



## Papa (30. März 2011)

Ist ne tolle Sache, dann zeigt mal her, euren Schreibtisch. Stopp ich muss mal schnell meinen Saustall aufräumen….schmunzel.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (30. März 2011)

ich mein ich hab den krassesten Schreibtisch Deutschlands aber was denkt sich gigabyte dabei ?


----------



## Wincenty (30. März 2011)

Papa schrieb:


> Ist ne tolle Sache, dann zeigt mal her, euren Schreibtisch. Stopp ich muss mal schnell meinen Saustall aufräumen….schmunzel.


 
Dem stimm ich zu bei mir stapeln sich bereits über 30 1L Milchkartons


----------



## hirschi-94 (30. März 2011)

Ich mache auch mal mit...

Es gab mal Zeiten, da war die Werkbank der "Schreibtisch" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann leider das kleinere Bild nicht einfügen, ist wohl ein Bug.


----------



## GoldenMic (30. März 2011)

Ich glaub ich schick mal nen Bild ein und staub eben schnell den Sonderpreis ab


----------



## Kusanar (30. März 2011)

Sollen die Bilder im Original-Beitrag vorbildhaft sein? Da sind nämlich einige dabei die zwar schön sind, aber mit Schreibtisch eigentlich nix zu tun haben 

PS: Der Papagei rockt ^^


----------



## moe (30. März 2011)

Mal sehen ob sich einer traut, ein Bild von nem größeren Chaos zu posten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## serafen (30. März 2011)

*@moe*
... 'ne Schokoladentafel - wie fies


----------



## Dude101 (30. März 2011)

moe schrieb:


> Mal sehen ob sich einer traut, ein Bild von nem größeren Chaos zu posten.


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refraiser (30. März 2011)

Wieso benutzt eine seriöse Zeitschrift wie PCGH krass?


----------



## Dude101 (30. März 2011)

Wer kann das noch toppen? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (30. März 2011)

refraiser schrieb:


> Wieso benutzt eine seriöse Zeitschrift wie PCGH krass?


 
ist das denn ein krass unseriöses wort?! 
es ist umgangssprache und bei der zielgruppe nicht verkehrt, wie ich finde.


----------



## serafen (30. März 2011)

Zum Thema _*"krass"*_: wenn's im *Duden* steht, was spricht für dessen Verwendung?


----------



## refraiser (30. März 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> ist das denn ein krass unseriöses wort?!
> es ist umgangssprache und bei der zielgruppe nicht verkehrt, wie ich finde.


Ja, ich finde schon das es ein unseriöses Wort ist. Wenn die PCGH Redakteure im Forum krass schreiben, ist das kein Problem. Aber ich möchte weder auf der Main noch im Heft, die neue nvidia Grafikkarte ist so krass lesen.



serafen schrieb:


> Zum Thema _*"krass"*_: wenn's im *Duden* steht, was spricht für dessen Verwendung?


Gar nichts.


----------



## Phexen (30. März 2011)

Ok hier nochmal zur Sicherheit meinen Desk. Im übrigen finde ich es nicht ok wenn man hier seinen ganzen Gameroom postet, um zusätzlich mit der Umgebung aufzugeigen! Das kann ich nämlich auch.... Gesucht wird ja nur der beste Schreibtisch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0-9l7djbfRo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. März 2011)

Dude101 schrieb:


> Wer kann das noch toppen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Erweckt irgendwie den Eindruck, als hättest du den Müll sauber aufgestapelt, um überhaupt alles auf dem Schreibtisch unterzubringen...

Ansonsten:
Gib mir 2-3 Wochen Zeit. Ich hab bequem 1m² mehr Fläche, kann als auch entsprechend mehr anhäufen


----------



## Dude101 (30. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Erweckt irgendwie den Eindruck, als hättest du den Müll sauber aufgestapelt, um überhaupt alles auf dem Schreibtisch unterzubringen...
> 
> Ansonsten:
> Gib mir 2-3 Wochen Zeit. Ich hab bequem 1m² mehr Fläche, kann als auch entsprechend mehr anhäufen


 
Naja sauber aufgestapelt kann man das net nennen lege seit geraumer Zeit alles an Papier einfach auf den Hauffen und der Rest hat sich einfach in den letzten Jahren seit dem letzten Schreibtisch aufräumen angesammelt.


----------



## Clonemaster (30. März 2011)

Genau so siehts jetz im Moment aus 

klein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



groß



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PixelSign (30. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schattenschritt (30. März 2011)

Wenn ich den krassesten Schreibtisch sehen will, will ich erstens:

1. einen Schreibtisch sehen (und kein komplettes Arbeitszimmer)
2. einen total (liebevoll) verbastelten, offenen und vor allem "kaum erkennbaren" Computer
3. Cola-Flaschen, Energie-Drink's und Bier soweit das Auge reicht (natürlich meist nur leer oder halbvoll) bzw. Fastfood allg. (PIZZA!)
4. eine totale "Kellerkind/Nerd"-Atmosphäre muss man bereits beim ersten Anblick spüren, sprich nachts bei einer, liebelos gestalteten Wand [bzw. eben Raum, an der der PC] steht (und nicht mit einem hell beleuchtenden Fenster!)
5. "Krasse" WoW-Figuren etc. (NERDSSACHEN) allg. dürfen natürlich nicht fehlen.
6. die restliche "Ordnung" versinkt auch im Chaos...

Dann verdient es _*den ersten Platz.*_.. _
Alternativ wäre auch ein akkurate Heimkinoanlage ganz gut vertretbar unter "krass" 
_
lg,


----------



## marvelmaster (30. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Momentaufnahme kurz nach dem täglichen Besuch auf PCGH


----------



## merkurmb (30. März 2011)

Dude101 schrieb:


> Wer kann das noch toppen?



nicht einfach. aber lass mir noch paar Wochen Zeit .


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (30. März 2011)

@PixelSign: Alter! Das sieht sehr minimalistisch und stylisch aus! Ich finde es geil! Mein Freundin würde es jedoch hassen, weil es überhaupt nicht gemütlich aussieht... Ich glaub, ich brauch wieder eine eigene Wohnung ^^


----------



## Dude101 (30. März 2011)

merkurmb schrieb:


> nicht einfach. aber lass mir noch paar Wochen Zeit .
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Man beachte die liebevoll und fachmännisch mit Winkeln angeschraubte Spanblatte ;D


----------



## MehmetB (30. März 2011)

Meiner:

http://medien.markt.de/bilder/2010/..._mit_schublade.jpg?lastModified=1292167909000

Schlicht, aber reicht


----------



## carcharoth (30. März 2011)

Sorry für die grottige Bildqualität. iPhone-Cam 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hai0815 (30. März 2011)

Dann will ich doch auch mittun... 
Im großen und ganzen eigentlich immer einigermaßen aufgeräumt, dafür hab ich ein spezielles PC-Bastelzimmer das def. nicht vorzeigbar ist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PixelSign (30. März 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> @PixelSign: Alter! Das sieht sehr minimalistisch und stylisch aus! Ich finde es geil! Mein Freundin würde es jedoch hassen, weil es überhaupt nicht gemütlich aussieht... Ich glaub, ich brauch wieder eine eigene Wohnung ^^



an diesem zimmer scheiden sich die geister  den einen gefällts, andere finden es zu unwohnlich und kalt. aber schön das es deinen geschmack trifft


----------



## Mischk@ (30. März 2011)

BOAH, wie verschlamt manche ihren Schreibtisch sich trauen ins Netzt zu stellen. Ich würd mich doch schämen...


----------



## (AUT)Jazzman (30. März 2011)

@PixelSign

DAS ist wirklich das geilste Zimmer,das ich je gesehen habe...:O


----------



## pw1 (30. März 2011)

Hier mein "fast" unschlagbares Chaos


----------



## Lan_Party (30. März 2011)

pw1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mein "fast" unschlagbares Chaos



Zufall das die gigabyte Seite offen ist.


----------



## leorphee (30. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maddin89 (30. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## new2f7 (30. März 2011)

kann man auf einem bild mehrere keine bilder mit unterschiedlichen perspektiven machen?
oder zählt das schon als mehrere bilder?


----------



## Phexen (30. März 2011)

PixelSign schrieb:


> an diesem zimmer scheiden sich die geister  den einen gefällts, andere finden es zu unwohnlich und kalt. aber schön das es deinen geschmack trifft


 
Wirklich sehr xlusiv und aufgeräumt! Aber leider so steril wie ein Arztzimmer!


----------



## Gast1668381003 (30. März 2011)

Einige "Schreibtische" sehen wirklich beeindruckend nach "Hardcore-Gamer" und "no real life" aus.

An einigen Plätzen werden sicherlich regelmäßig ganze Nächte durchgemacht.

Auch "krass": einige haben die Komponenten wie Mainboard etc einfach so lose auf'm Tisch liegen...
Wie wär's mit einem Benchtable, das sehe schon eher nach ambitioniertem PC-Bastler aus...


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (30. März 2011)

So sieht es ca bei mir aus...


----------



## mramnesie (30. März 2011)

...wir wollten nicht dein wallpaper sehen

btw: hast du das bild hier her  http://www.stupidedia.org/images/e/e3/Müllberg.jpg


----------



## Trefoil80 (30. März 2011)

Naja, diesmal sind die Preise ja nicht so der Burner...

GTX460 ist ja ok, aber nur mit 768 MB VRAM? Und das als ersten Preis?

Bei der Auswahl der Preise sieht mir das eher nach Resteverwertung seitens Gigabyte aus.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (30. März 2011)

Dann will ich auch mal...


----------



## Lolm@n (30. März 2011)

freyny80 schrieb:


> Naja, diesmal sind die Preise ja nicht so der Burner...
> 
> GTX460 ist ja ok, aber nur mit 768 MB VRAM? Und das als ersten Preis?
> 
> Bei der Auswahl der Preise sieht mir das eher nach Resteverwertung seitens Gigabyte aus.


 
Das sag ich sonst nie aber es ist leider wirklich so.

1156 Boards und eine Graka aus der 400er Serie sind wirklich Lagerräumungs Aktionen.

MfG


----------



## Phexen (30. März 2011)

lolm@n schrieb:


> das sag ich sonst nie aber es ist leider wirklich so.
> 
> 1156 boards und eine graka aus der 400er serie sind wirklich lagerräumungs aktionen.
> 
> Mfg


 
dont look in the mouth of a gift horse!


----------



## Invisible_XXI (30. März 2011)

freyny80 schrieb:


> Naja, diesmal sind die Preise ja nicht so der Burner...
> GTX460 ist ja ok, aber nur mit 768 MB VRAM? Und das als ersten Preis?
> Bei der Auswahl der Preise sieht mir das eher nach Resteverwertung seitens Gigabyte aus.


 
kennst du das sprichwort mit dem geschenkten gaul!? sei doch froh, dass es überhaupt was gibt. und das sogar ohne dass man viel arbeit, wie z.b. beim logitech mauswettbewerb, hat.
aber klar, ist nicht der krasseste shit auf dem markt


----------



## Vaykir (30. März 2011)

und meins.
das ist übrigends ne selbst umgebaute küchenplatte 
selbst ist der overclocker.
hinter dem benchtable liegen noch 7 grafikkarten. muss noch meine alte legoschuplade ausräumen und polstern. wird das neue zuhause der bretter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer090 (30. März 2011)

So im Anhang ist nun EIN Foto sowie es gewünscht wird und nicht mehrere.

Und ja so sieht es wirklich bei mir aus wenn ich Hunger habe während dem Zocken


----------



## endorph1ne (30. März 2011)

Also die, die krass viel Geld für ein krassen Schreibtisch mit Equip haben kriegen was geschenkt...
aha


----------



## Vaykir (30. März 2011)

endorph1ne schrieb:


> Also die, die krass viel Geld für ein krassen Schreibtisch mit Equip haben kriegen was geschenkt...
> aha


 
nö, les mal genau was da steht.
es geht um den krassesten, nicht den teuersten.
abstimmung halt von der community.


----------



## joel3214 (30. März 2011)

Ob ich das schaffe 
Bin gerade fleißig am Sägen und basteln 
Tagebuch wird wohl so in einer Woche starten dann dürft ihr dem Gewinner bei der Arbeit zuschauen


----------



## derP4computer (30. März 2011)

Dann will ich mal:

1. Mein Arbeitsplatz 

2. Links steht mein Home Server und der Test Rechner. 

3. Rechts steht mein/e Fußbank-PC und mein weißer CAD Rechner. 

Die restliche Raumgestalltung ist ein laufender Prozess. 

............................................ ein Benchtisch fehlt mir noch.!

Sorry .................... ein Bild.


----------



## fastgiga (30. März 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> nö, les mal genau was da steht.
> es geht um den krassesten, nicht den teuersten.
> abstimmung halt von der community.



RICHTIG, es geht um den krassesten, was ist der krasseste?

DER TEUERSTE!!!!

Das ist zwar falsch, aber so stimmt die community ab, es wird der teuerste gewählt, der mit beamer, den 3 bildschirmen, dem alienware rechner und ps3 samt xbox, mit TV im hintergrund und so weiter und so weiter.


endorph1ne, hat vollkommen recht, wer am meisten geld in seinen rechner steckt, der bekommt nen preis. macht von wirtschaftlicher seiter her vollkommen sinn, was haben Gigabyte und PCGH schon davon wenn man durch kreativität und geduld einen halbswegs coolen Schreibtisch baut? Nichts.

Die haben doch nur was von den leuten, die geld wie heu für ihr hobby ausgeben, und sich die krasseste gigabyte hardware und jede PCGH ausgabe kaufen.

Richtig wäre es, wenn die Jury alle aussortiert, bei denen der finanzielle aufwand ein gewisses maß überschreitet.
Aber wie hoch ist dieses Maß? Ich weiß es nicht, is mir auch wurscht. es zeigt nur gut, dass niemand bei PCGH das ganze mal wirklich durchdacht hat....


----------



## True Monkey (30. März 2011)

Echt ?

Der teuerste ist der krasseste ?
Dann warte mal ab bis ich Tageslicht habe um das zu zeigen was hier um mich herum steht 

Ich vereine nämlich beides ....Chaos und Kohle


----------



## Icewolf77 (30. März 2011)

Ich finde, daß so ein Computertisch einfach nicht sauber zu halten ist...da fliegen lauter Zettel, PCGH-CDs, USB-Sticks, Platten, Kabel und sonstiges rum, was man halt so braucht


----------



## Invisible_XXI (30. März 2011)

ist schon richtig, dass man mit mehr kohle prinzipiell was cooleres auf die beine stellen könnte. daher kann ich die Kritik gut verstehen.
ein pc-grauer, alter medion-rechner im kinderzimmer macht halt aber auch nicht so viel her... das sollte auch klar sein. daher könnte man sich auch beschweren, dass der wettbewerb die älteren user bevorzugen würde... (die haben halt schon ihre eigene wohnung, mehr kohle etc.)
was ich sagen möchte: so ist das halt. da kann man nichts machen.

ABER, nicht jeder hat auch das nötige Stilbewusstsein aus der Kohle auch was Cooles zu machen!
Beispiel: Manche kaufen sich einen geilen, rot-glänzenden Alienware-PC, welcher auf einem matt-blauen Designer-Schreibtisch vor grüner Tapete steht... als Beispiel... viel Geld ausgegeben und trotzdem eine hässliche Zusammenstellung.


----------



## hl. Geist (30. März 2011)

Ok, hier ist meiner 
Ein Preis ist wohl nicht drin... aber der Exhibitionist in uns allen


----------



## Junkie2003 (31. März 2011)

Ich wohne zwar untem dach aber nerdig siehts trotzdem asu!


----------



## kL| (31. März 2011)

Hier regiert das Chaos und so entsteht 3D. Allerdings erst, wenn die Wakü wieder läuft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chaosfett (31. März 2011)

Der Nick is bei mir Programm!


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (31. März 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Echt ?
> 
> Der teuerste ist der krasseste ?
> Dann warte mal ab bis ich Tageslicht habe um das zu zeigen was hier um mich herum steht
> ...


 
Na dann hast du doch direkt gewonnen....


----------



## Wincenty (31. März 2011)

Ich versteh nicht wie Ihr bei dem Chaos zocken könnt???

Mein Schreibtisch ist auch leicht (oben) bis hin zu total (drunter) versaut ABER UM DIE TASTATUR UND MAUS HERUM IST ALLES FREI UND SAUBER nur so kann ich zocken - ich brauch VVVVVVVVVVVVVVIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL Platz


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (31. März 2011)

Wincenty schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht wie Ihr bei dem Chaos zocken könnt???
> 
> Mein Schreibtisch ist auch leicht (oben) bis hin zu total (drunter) versaut ABER UM DIE TASTATUR UND MAUS HERUM IST ALLES FREI UND SAUBER nur so kann ich zocken - ich brauch VVVVVVVVVVVVVVIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL Platz


 
Vor allem muss es doch teilweise total stinken...also manche trauen sich was...aber es geht auch auch um den "KRASSESTEN" da hat ja auch ein Schweinestall ne Chance.


----------



## Vaykir (31. März 2011)

Wincenty schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht wie Ihr bei dem Chaos zocken könnt???
> 
> Mein Schreibtisch ist auch leicht (oben) bis hin zu total (drunter) versaut ABER UM DIE TASTATUR UND MAUS HERUM IST ALLES FREI UND SAUBER nur so kann ich zocken - ich brauch VVVVVVVVVVVVVVIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL Platz


 
wer sagt, dass wir daran spielen?
ich hab in den letzen 3 monaten kaum gezockt. paar stunden da2 und bissle shift.
bin an sosnten nur am schrauben und am benchen respektive overclocken.
war ein wunder, dass gestern ausnahmsweise mal aufgeräumt war. ansonsten liegen da noch lötkolben, zinn, hardwareteile, mein baukasten und allen möglicher andere kram rum


----------



## Clawhammer (31. März 2011)

Hai0815 schrieb:


> Dann will ich doch auch mittun...
> Im großen und ganzen eigentlich immer einigermaßen aufgeräumt, dafür hab ich ein spezielles PC-Bastelzimmer das def. nicht vorzeigbar ist
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich würde eher meinen du hast deinen PC bei Ik** hingestellt und fotographiert


----------



## Moose83 (31. März 2011)

Da will ich ja auch mal mein Heiligtum zeigen, aktuell nicht ganz so wild



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaykir (31. März 2011)

was fürn niedlicher kleiner subwoofer  20 watt oder wie viel macht der? hihi


----------



## amdkiller (31. März 2011)

mein schreibtisch
n bissl unaufgeräumt^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Singler (31. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ists bei mir... wenns dunkel ist


----------



## Invisible_XXI (31. März 2011)

Singler schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> So ists bei mir... wenns dunkel ist


vom schreibtisch sieht man da nicht viel...


----------



## Kusanar (31. März 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> vom schreibtisch sieht man da nicht viel...


 
und auf farbkalibrierung wird auch gepfiffen


----------



## Gamer090 (31. März 2011)

fastgiga schrieb:


> RICHTIG, es geht um den krassesten, was ist der krasseste?
> 
> DER TEUERSTE!!!!
> 
> ...


 
Da gebe ich dir recht, wahrscheinlich ist es wirklich so

Manche haben ja nicht einmal genau gelesen um was es geht und was erlaubt ist.

Nochmal zum mitschreiben:

Die Regeln des Schreibtisch-Wettbewerbs mit GIGABYTE
- Der Teilnahmeschluss ist der 01. Mai 2011.
- Unter allen Einsendungen unterhalb dieser News als Kommentar wählt PC Games Hardware 30 Schreibtische aus und stellt diese der PCGHX-Community zur Wahl.
- Pro Teilnehmer wird maximal ein Bild herangezogen - bitte veröffentlichen Sie aus Gründen der Fairness und Übersichtlichkeit möglichst nur ein Bild.
- Das Bild muss im Forum von PC Games Hardware hochgeladen werden. Ein Link zu einem externen Bildhoster gilt nicht als gültiger Beitrag.
- Die Bildgröße ist grundsätzlich nicht vorgegeben. Nutzen Sie die Chance, das Bild auch als Vollbild einzubinden. Eine Anleitung finden Sie im Forum.

Also nur 1 BIld!!! wird gewünscht nicht 2 oder 3, und es geht nur um den Schreibtisch nicht um den ganzen Raum.


----------



## Acid (31. März 2011)

Tolle Aktion! Beteilige mich Selbstverständlich auch 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Th3 GhOst (31. März 2011)

Also das is ja mal verdammt gechillt mit dem Sitzsack zum zocken xD

Man sieht bei Acid ganz gut das nicht immer Viel gut is.
Das sieht echt klasse aus und ich denk auch mal das es nicht so teuer war.
Meiner war auch nicht so teuer und es is alles drauf vereint was man so braucht.
Foto werde ich noch nachliefern sry. 

gruß
Micha


----------



## Acid (31. März 2011)

Vielen Dank 

Der Sitzsack ist allerdings nur eine Notlösung, ist am als Bürostuhlersatz nur bedingt geeignet, ich werde mir demnächst den gleichen Stuhl kaufen wie bei Pixelsign zu sehen ist (Danke nochmal für die Info )

Mein Hauptaugenmerk liegt wie du richtig erkannt hast, darauf das es nicht so zugemüllt aussieht. Z.b. sind bei mir unter dem Schreibtich keine Kabel zu sehen, sind alle an der Hinteren Unterfläche verlegt, auch Geräte wie Modem, Router oder Lautsprecher hängen an der Wand.

Maus wird demnächst auch gegen eine Wireless ausgetauscht da mich das Kabel stört.

Preislich liegt das ganze schon im höheren Segment  Schreibtisch ist von Kare-Design (gibt 3 Modelle, 150x70 habe ich) falls es jemand interessiert. Aus dieser Serie (mit den Abgerundeten Ecken) sind meine ganzen Möbel (Tv-Board, Regale...) Sobald wieder Lieferbar kaufe ich mir zum Schreibtisch noch den passenden Rollcontainer um noch etwas mehr Ordnung reinzubekommen.


Kurzes Edit: Möchte aber auch nochmal Betonen das man für einen ordentlichen Arbeitsbereich nicht unbd. viel Geld benötigt. Allein Ordnung wertet jeden Schreibtisch extrem auf... Kabel schön verlegen, und aufs nötigste Reduzieren.


----------



## GxGamer (31. März 2011)

Ich werd dann auch mal mitmachen... Ich hoffe die Perspektive ist in Ordnung, für die ganzen Meckerfritzen ala "Bäbäbä hier gehts um Schreibtische und nicht um halbe Wohnzimmer". Manchmal hat man eben nicht soviel Platz und muss solche Perspektiven nehmen um den ganzen Tisch abzulichten. Ich find das drumherum auch wichtig, mir gehörts halt zum Schreibtischplatz dazu.



Edit: Neues Bild. Heute war das Licht eine Ecke besser 

Edit: Werde ein neues Bild in einem neuen Beitrag posten. Update und so


----------



## lunar19 (31. März 2011)

So, dann mach ich auch mal mit, bei mir ist der hauptaspekt auf den boxen^^

hinter mir sind auch noch zwei !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bierseppi (31. März 2011)

Sooo dann auch noch meiner hab zzz leider den PC offen da ich warten muss bis mein neues board für die wakü kommt


----------



## Moose83 (31. März 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> was fürn niedlicher kleiner subwoofer  20 watt oder wie viel macht der? hihi



Keine Ahnung, der ist auch nicht für den Bass zuständig, sondern wenns kalt ist meine Balkontür aufzuhalten
Sozusagen, der Bass für den Gulfi, um den anzutreiben. Der PC ist eigentlich immer auf, so langsam muss das Case weg, ist eh sinnlos, ein Benchtable muss her


----------



## Kasjopaja (1. April 2011)

@PixelSign

Also dein Arbeitszimmer sieht echt Klasse aus. Das Trifft voll meinen Geschmack. Hat was Futuristisches und minimalistisches. Echt Klasse.  

Wenns erlaubt ist, was ist das für eine Wand? Ist das die Natürlich Wand oder hast du dort ne art Platten angebracht? Also da wo der Schreibtisch steh. Wäre nett wenn du mir da via PN Antworten könntest.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (1. April 2011)

Kasjopaja schrieb:


> @PixelSign [...] Wäre nett wenn du mir da via PN Antworten könntest.


oder hier im thread


----------



## Kasjopaja (1. April 2011)

Wozu? Der Thread is für die Bilder und die Teilnehmer gedacht. Wenn jeder jetzt ne Diskussion um jeden Schreibtisch lostritt, tust den Mods auch keinen gefallen.


----------



## TheReal (1. April 2011)

Jetzt kommt meiner, leider viel zu aufgeräumt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (1. April 2011)

Ist zwar nicht allzu besonders, aber 3 Monitore in der Aufstellung nutzen wohl nicht viele 
Rechts der ist zwar "nur" von Medion, aber dafür ein Touchscreen.
Joystick steht eigentlich selten auf dem Tisch, wenn ich ihn nicht nutze. Derzeit spiel ich aber viel Black Prophecy und wollte eigentlich gleich starten, als ich vom Wettbewerb las.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zøtac (1. April 2011)

Bis auf die Falsch herum stehende Xbox und den umgekippten Werkzeugkasten im Hintergrund eig. total unspektakulär, aber was solls


----------



## the.hai (1. April 2011)

leider nich besonders scharf geworden 
aber dafür hab ich extra aufgeräumt...


----------



## superman1989 (1. April 2011)

Der kleinste Schreibtisch der Welt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Rennfahrertisch (hab Grade die Nordschleife im Kopf )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Kleinste Autowerkstatt der Welt XD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humax9800 (1. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

das ist meine gute Stube


----------



## Raigen (1. April 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Bis auf die Falsch herum stehende Xbox und den umgekippten Werkzeugkasten im Hintergrund eig. total unspektakulär, aber was solls


 
Muha, anscheinend ein genauso großer Monster Fan wie ich. Bei mir stapeln sich die Dinger schon auf dem Schreibtich!


----------



## Funderlaker (1. April 2011)

Joar das ist mein "Arbeitsplatz"


----------



## FlyKilla (1. April 2011)

moe schrieb:


> Mal sehen ob sich einer traut, ein Bild von nem größeren Chaos zu posten.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bitte sehr:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Ist nicht wirklich meiner. Ist aber von einer Person in meinem Umfeld. *hüstel*)


----------



## Klatty (1. April 2011)

Hallo
Ich finde es krass wie viele Leute an ihrem PC rauchen, essen und trinken!?
Für mich ist das ein absolutes NoGo!!

Gruß
Klatty


----------



## BaueerR (1. April 2011)

Dann will ich doch auch mal meinen Schreibtisch präsentieren.


----------



## zøtac (1. April 2011)

Raigen schrieb:


> Muha, anscheinend ein genauso großer Monster Fan wie ich. Bei mir stapeln sich die Dinger schon auf dem Schreibtich!


Ich hab noch mindestens 20 weitere Monster und Monster Ripper Dosen in meinem Zimmer verteilt, das Zeug ist genial! 
Vorallem gut für lange Zockernächte, normalerweise hat Coffein jetzt nicht so die tolle wirkung, aber mit dem Zeug bleib ich die nächsten 4 Stunden garantiert wach


----------



## Insecure (1. April 2011)

Ist nichts besonderes, aber mit gefällt es.


----------



## sh4q (1. April 2011)

ich meld mich auch mal 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senfgurke (1. April 2011)

Meiner.
unaufgeräumt, aber was solls 

Das ganz rechts ist meine Fotobox, auf dem Stativ steht normal die Nikon D70, aber damit hab ich das Foto gemacht.


----------



## zuogolpon (1. April 2011)

Das mit dem Kater ist genial.


----------



## Trigger060 (2. April 2011)

Hier is mal meiner : P


----------



## PixelSign (2. April 2011)

Kasjopaja schrieb:


> @PixelSign
> 
> Also dein Arbeitszimmer sieht echt Klasse aus. Das Trifft voll meinen Geschmack. Hat was Futuristisches und minimalistisches. Echt Klasse.
> 
> Wenns erlaubt ist, was ist das für eine Wand? Ist das die Natürlich Wand oder hast du dort ne art Platten angebracht? Also da wo der Schreibtisch steh. Wäre nett wenn du mir da via PN Antworten könntest.



freut mich das es dir gefällt 
bei der wand handelt es sich um paneele die versetzt angebracht werden können (in meinem fall mit der beton optik). hier der link zum hersteller.


----------



## Torsley (2. April 2011)

bild 26 mit dem fatboy. haste im sommer sicher nen sau schwitzigen hintern nach 5min.


----------



## Wombelchen (2. April 2011)

Also ganz ehrlich manche Leute haben doch total einen weg oder ? 
Es sind ja echt super "Arbeitsplätze" dabei aber manche Bilder sehen aus wie ein Hinterhof in Berlin oder so..
im Style von Müllhalde !! 

Ich würde mich Schämen sowas zu zeigen..


----------



## Hai0815 (2. April 2011)

zwingt dich ja auch keiner dazu 

und für gegen off-topic mein lapi-schreibtisch...


----------



## Lickedy (2. April 2011)

so das ist dann mal meiner, zwar bissl unaufgeräumt aber naja... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



viel Glück an alle die teilnehmen


----------



## GxGamer (2. April 2011)

Lickedy schrieb:


> so das ist dann mal meiner, zwar bissl unaufgeräumt aber naja...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Welchen Teil von "Bilder im Forum hochladen" verstehen manche eigentlich nicht?  
Dein Link ist keine gültige Teilnahme, nur als kleiner Hinweis :3


----------



## darkKO (2. April 2011)

Da mein Schreibtisch daheim eher unspektakulär ist, hab ich mal eben meinen Arbeitsplatz fotografiert...

Das ist nämlich meine Definition von nem krassen "Schreibtisch"....

Man beachte vorallem die professionelle Verkabelung...

Die Geldscheine dienen übrigens der Zensur...fragt nicht...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (2. April 2011)

Auf dem Bild nicht so gut zu sehen aber damals ganz wichtig beim Kauf: Der ist nicht nur zwei Meter breit sondern auch 110cm tief.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf dem Bild sind vier PCs und sechs Internet fähige Geräte zu sehen. Wer findet sie alle?


----------



## Kalero (2. April 2011)

Bei bild Nr 8  von welchem hersteller kommt den der Büro Stuhl !!  ?? 

Und auch so gefällt mir Bild nr 8 richtig gut sehr schlicht & elegant


----------



## Jack ONeill (2. April 2011)

Sind schon einige ganz lustige sachen bei und ich dacht immer ich sei schlimm


----------



## Flotter Geist (2. April 2011)

superman1989 Bild 59 ,du hast echt ein Vogel


----------



## GxGamer (2. April 2011)

Ich fühl mich geehrt das ich Bild 1 bin  
Zumindest jetzt noch


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (2. April 2011)

Jo das ist mein  "Freizeiteckchen".........





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TriblexXx1980 (3. April 2011)

Hallo 

hier mal ein Gaming-Room den ich mit meiner Süssen teile.Leider nur mit Handycam aufgenommen muss mir mal nee Digicam zulegen.


----------



## ph1driver (3. April 2011)

Na dann hier mal mein Chaos. Schön mit Therme, man gut das es Kopfhörer gibt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## i.neT' (3. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verox (3. April 2011)

@ph1driver: in was für nem Loch haust den du


----------



## ortnerseb (3. April 2011)

Hier mein Beitrag. I <3 white! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (3. April 2011)

ortnerseb schrieb:


> Hier mein Beitrag. I <3 white!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
welche art der behandlung bekommt man in diesem zimmer?


----------



## ortnerseb (3. April 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> welche art der behandlung bekommt man in diesem zimmer?


 
jaja, weiß = arztpraxis. Das Klischee wird die Farbe wohl nie los ...


----------



## ph1driver (3. April 2011)

Verox schrieb:


> @ph1driver: in was für nem Loch haust den du



Ist ein kleiner Raum (ne art Abstellkammer) hinter der Küche, da ist sogar noch ein Wäschetrockner mit drinn.


----------



## Mr.Smith (3. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...mein Altar


----------



## Gargoul (3. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

     Das ist mein Schreibtisch.

mfg und viel Glück. 
Gargoul


----------



## Senfgurke (3. April 2011)

Das Body Art Poster ist krass


----------



## ErasSoft.de (3. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Coole Aktion.
Das ist mein Schreibtisch 

Mfg Eras


----------



## Deneb86 (3. April 2011)

Wirklich sehr stylisch/modern wirkende Arbeitsbereiche dabei 

Aber was einem sofort auffällt: sehr viele Leute benutzen die MX518 .... mich mit eingeschlossen 
Man gucken, was uns noch tolles erwarten wird^^


----------



## Memphys (3. April 2011)

Mein persönlicher Favorit bis jetzt: Der mit den angenagelten Mainboards :O


----------



## SofaSurfer69 (3. April 2011)

Hallo hier mal mein Schreibtisch mit Plexiglas. Auch der Benchtable ist aus 8mm Plexiglas, marke eigenbau


----------



## PsychoGazebo (3. April 2011)

Hier ist mein Schreibtisch


----------



## PerformanceX93 (3. April 2011)

Sehr geil! Mir gefällt vor allem die Crysis 2 Nano Suit Edition


----------



## alex1991@pcg (4. April 2011)

Hallo

Hier nun mein Gaming Room wo ich nach Stressiger Arbeit den Tag ausklingen lasse...
Bild leider nur mit Handy Cam geschossen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mumaker (4. April 2011)

Hier mein 200° Drehschreibtisch mit SetUP xD nach der Arbeit ausklinken und Daddeln ,FUN haben. Da ich nicht viel reinstecken konnte (Money Money Money) werde ich mich in Zukunft ja noch um etwas GeilereS bemühen.


----------



## Verox (4. April 2011)

Gargoul schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Das ist mein Schreibtisch.
> ...



mach dir hinten rechts mal die tapete ^^




derMaik schrieb:


> Hallo hier mal mein Schreibtisch mit Plexiglas. Auch der Benchtable ist aus 8mm Plexiglas, marke eigenbau


 

gefällt mir


----------



## Game Junkie (4. April 2011)

Hier ein Bild von meinem Schreibtisch.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Th3 GhOst (4. April 2011)

Sooo nun will ich auch mal ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ginex94 (4. April 2011)

Ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (4. April 2011)

Hinten links ist noch ein Originaler CocaCola Marmor Tisch für Drinks oder Laptop oder fürne schnelle Currywurst  ein "erbstück" 

Hier mal mein "Büro" 

2tes Bild mein gemütlicher Sessel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Leider hat nicht alles auf einem Tisch Platz.. wohne mit meinem Bruder zusammen, ihm gehört der Tisch links  Der Sound ist von beiden PCs mit dem Logitech verbunden.


----------



## Shizophrenic (4. April 2011)

Warum sitzen, wenn man auch liegen kann ^^


----------



## Darkfleet85 (4. April 2011)

CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Warum sitzen, wenn man auch liegen kann ^^



Weil ich das Steuerrad schlecht am Kissen befestigen kann

Hübsches Zimmer


----------



## LeCPU (4. April 2011)

@ Darkfleet85 !

Dein Schreibtisch oder besser gesagt deine Schreibtische sind schon ziemlich cool .

Könntest du evtl. mal dein PC mit den vielen Kühlern / Lüftern fotografieren? Der sieht sehr gut aus! Wenn das hier net hin gehört, dann kannst du das vlt. auch schicken oder so ?!

Gruß


----------



## Darkfleet85 (4. April 2011)

@LeCPU Gehört ja zum Mobiliar






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Platzhalter für noch bessere Bilder vom Büro, wird noch nachgebessert

Danke


----------



## BautznerSnef (4. April 2011)

Neue Bilder in arbeit.


----------



## MetalInc (4. April 2011)

So nun eine Aufnahme von meiner "ECKE" nachdem meine Freundin den ganzen Dreck weggeräumt hat 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Metal


----------



## ViP94 (4. April 2011)

böse Zungen würden behaupten, dass da als Preise nur Restposten verscherbelt werden, die keiner mehr braucht!


----------



## darkKO (4. April 2011)

Also, ich hätt nix gegen ne neue Graka...

Ich mein, was musst man denn schon dafür machen ? Ein Foto machen.... Die könnten auch 50 € für den ersten Platz verlosen und es wäre noch ein super Wettbewerb...und wems nicht passt, der muss ja auch nicht mitmachen...


----------



## Iconoclast (4. April 2011)

Leck mich am A... . Da sind ja Nerdbuden dabei, das gibts ja gar nicht.


----------



## SofaSurfer69 (4. April 2011)

Wat isn ne Nerdbude


----------



## ph1driver (4. April 2011)

Nerd [nɜːd] (engl. für Langweiler, Sonderling, Streber, Außenseiter, Fachidiot)


----------



## Darkfleet85 (4. April 2011)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Leck mich am A... . Da sind ja Nerdbuden dabei, das gibts ja gar nicht.


 
Dein Zimmer mit dem fertig-PC von Aldi ist bestimmt stilvoller


----------



## Invisible_XXI (4. April 2011)

MetalInc schrieb:


> So nun eine Aufnahme von meiner "ECKE" nachdem meine Freundin den ganzen Dreck weggeräumt hat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


du scheinst sie wohl erzogen zu haben


----------



## Jack ONeill (4. April 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Dein Zimmer mit dem fertig-PC von Aldi ist bestimmt stilvoller


 
Und dazu kommt noch Hotel Mama


----------



## LeCPU (4. April 2011)

Ich muss schon sagen. Echt coole Schreibtische ! Bin mal gespannt wer gewinnt 

Was zählt eigentlich?

Extrem teuer, oder extrem dreckig oder hässlich?

Gruß


----------



## skyw8lk3r (4. April 2011)

sieht irgendwie ganz schön klein aus trotz 2 x 22"


----------



## Darkfleet85 (4. April 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Und dazu kommt noch Hotel Mama


 
Wobei Hotel Mama was gutes ist (nein ich wohne Alleine) aber die Kochkünste der Mama sind nicht ersetzbar  Dafür darf auch mal ein Bier seinen Platz im Kühlschrank finden

@LeCPU, keine Ahnung, halt das krasseste


----------



## Obihamster (4. April 2011)

Marke Eigenbau
Allerdings wird die Beleuchtung noch optimiert.
Edit: habe mal paar bessere Bilder gemacht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (4. April 2011)

Obihamster schrieb:


> Marke Eigenbau
> Allerdings wird die Beleuchtung noch optimiert.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Geiles Display im Cosmos, ist das ein Crystalfontz? Hatte ich auch mal, fehlt mir


----------



## Obihamster (4. April 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Geiles Display im Cosmos, ist das ein Crystalfontz? Hatte ich auch mal, fehlt mir


 
Ne isn Alphacool LCD und ne AeroCool Touch Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## Shizophrenic (4. April 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Weil ich das Steuerrad schlecht am Kissen befestigen kann
> 
> Hübsches Zimmer


 
danke, aber wohnung triffts wohl eher, eh erstaunlich das es bei mir so sauber is, obwohl ich single bin xD
bin wohl eher die ausnahme ^^



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Dein Zimmer mit dem fertig-PC von Aldi ist bestimmt stilvoller


 
made my day die aussage xD


----------



## DiZER (5. April 2011)

ziemlich "ugly" diese ganze suche


----------



## Darkfleet85 (5. April 2011)

DiZER schrieb:


> ziemlich "ugly" diese ganze suche


 
Was ist daran ""ugly"" eine Grafikkarte, oder Mainboard von Gigabyte zu gewinnen? Du solltest das schätzen, diese Leute müssen das nicht tun!


----------



## Jack ONeill (5. April 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Was ist daran ""ugly"" eine Grafikkarte, oder Mainboard von Gigabyte zu gewinnen? Du solltest das schätzen, diese Leute müssen das nicht tun!


 

So schauts aus, man sollte doch froh über sowas sein


----------



## PsychoGazebo (5. April 2011)

Naja also mal abgesehen von den Preisen die man gewinnen kann, ist es echt erstaunlich wieviele Assis es gibt die einen dreck auf Ihre PC Ecke geben. Wie kann man alles so verdrecken lassen, volle aschenbecher rum liegen haben und gleichzeitig es schaffen da noch etwas zu essen??? Bei so einem Anblick könnte ich kotzen.

Aber Gott sei dank gibt es dazwischen noch richtig ordentliche und zum Teil richtig geile PC Zimmer  

An alle die Ihre Technik nicht pfegen und die in Ihrem Zimmer rauchen, fressen, schlafen und sich nicht mal schämen. Ihr seid echte ASSIS


----------



## Sync (5. April 2011)

KRASS-schlicht.. zustand um 3 uhr morgens.. nachm aufstehen wird meist aufgeräumt..


----------



## seltsam (5. April 2011)

Ich find's schade,das meine Freundin mir quasi verboten hat unsere PC Ecke zu Fotographieren,weil sie Angst vor Diebstahl hat 

Wäre bestimmt ein guter Kandidat gewesen... 3 Big Tower auf einer 3 x 1,10 meter großen und 4 cm dicken Holzplatte 

Links ihr Rechner,rechts meiner und in der mitte,der große böse Server und 4 große Monitore.

Ein meter dahinter nochmal die selbe Holzplatte.... für Gäste


----------



## Iconoclast (5. April 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Dein Zimmer mit dem fertig-PC von Aldi ist bestimmt stilvoller


 
Nene, mein Rechner ist schon potent genug, der stemmt alles.



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Und dazu kommt noch Hotel Mama



Nur solange, wie ich in der Ausbildung bin.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (5. April 2011)

Hahahaha, ich sollte hier auch mal mitmachen, aber nicht weil ich schon wieder was gewinnen möchte, sondern da ich nichtmal nen Schreibtisch habe.  
Die Couch und der WZ-Tisch lassen grüßen...


----------



## Pokerclock (5. April 2011)

Die persönlichen Angriffe sind bitte zu unterlassen. Entsprechende Beiträge wurden ausgeblendet.

*B2T*


----------



## Shizophrenic (5. April 2011)

Pokerclock schrieb:
			
		

> Die persönlichen Angriffe sind bitte zu unterlassen. Entsprechende Beiträge wurden ausgeblendet.
> 
> B2T



Dankeschön 

Lg CoXx


----------



## Tribun1984 (5. April 2011)

Hier mein workplace


----------



## Senfgurke (5. April 2011)

@Tribun1984

Dein Case sieht interessant aus, hast du mehr Bilder?


----------



## LeCPU (5. April 2011)

Coole Workplace 

Ist das da ein Radiator, der an deinem Gehäuse hängt?
Seh´ ich jetzt schon das zweite Mal 

Wie bekommst du den denn fest?


Gruß


----------



## Tribun1984 (5. April 2011)

joa der AGB (3,5L volumen) und die halterung fürn Radi sind beides marke eigenbau.
die halterung is von innen / unterhalb vom deckerl verschraubt.
hab leider vom umbau keine bilder.

LG


----------



## LeCPU (5. April 2011)

Schade. Sieht aber cool / krass aus


----------



## Tribun1984 (5. April 2011)

joa THY dir ^^


----------



## Darkfleet85 (5. April 2011)

Wo bleiben die Schreibtische? Immer noch am aufräumen?


----------



## LeCPU (5. April 2011)

Hm. Die einen schicken ihren Saustall ein, die anderen ihre Artztpraxis  . Ganz schön großes Spektrum 

Andere wiederrum (wie ich) warten noch ein bisschen... Meiner kommt vllt. die Tage. Ist aber nicht spektakulär.

Grüße


----------



## Godaishu (6. April 2011)

Mir geht es da ähnlich. So wirklich spektakulär finde ich meinen auch nicht.

Aber ich räume die Woche mal auf und dann schauen wir mal .

Und zu jenen die sich über die Restposten-Preise auslassen:

Ich für meinen Teil nehme die GraKa gerne  

Im anderen Thread stellt jeder seinen Schreibtisch einfach so ein. Hier kann man dazu eben noch etwas gewinnen.


G


----------



## GxGamer (6. April 2011)

Godaishu schrieb:


> Im anderen Thread stellt jeder seinen Schreibtisch einfach so ein. Hier kann man dazu eben noch etwas gewinnen.
> 
> 
> G


 
Eben. Ich poste ja auch ab und zu Updates wenn was neues an meine Wand kommt 
Aber diesmal kann mans sogar auf der Main sehen *fame* 

Und dann kann man sogar etwas gewinnen, ich find das ne geile Aktion von GB und PCGH.


----------



## 0815klimshuck (6. April 2011)

Mach ich auch ma mit


----------



## LeCPU (6. April 2011)

Godaishu schrieb:


> Mir geht es da ähnlich. So wirklich spektakulär finde ich meinen auch nicht.
> 
> Aber ich räume die Woche mal auf und dann schauen wir mal .
> 
> ...


 

Bin gespannt.


Ich finde es auch cool von Gigabyte und PCGH so eine Aktion zu starten. 


@0815klimshuck: Cooles Maschienchen und krasser Arbeitsplatz


----------



## 0815klimshuck (6. April 2011)

LeCPU schrieb:


> @0815klimshuck: Cooles Maschienchen und krasser Arbeitsplatz


 
 hab noch etwas aufgeräumt, Aschenbecher, Heißklebepistole, div. Werkzeug und Modell-Flugzeugteile liegen da meist noch wüst rum  

...doch so siehts aus wenn ich Game, da brauch man einfach etwas Platz 


... Mein Maschienchen ist auch schon etwas betagter  aber er Stämmt noch alles an Games  

wenns nicht mehr reicht baller ich noch ne GTX465 rein  liegen zur zeit bei Ebay bei ca. 100-130€


----------



## Starcaster (6. April 2011)

Was soll's... so sieht mein Schreibtisch nunmal aus.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## BautznerSnef (6. April 2011)

Starcaster schrieb:


> Was soll's... so sieht mein Schreibtisch nunmal aus.
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/attach/jpg.gif


 
Mehr Müll als Tisch


----------



## poisoniC (6. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist mein Schreibtisch. Recht einfach, reicht aber für mich 

Ich entschuldige mich für die schlechte Qualität, aber ich habe leider keine Kamera.


----------



## matrixmorpher (7. April 2011)

Hier mein Beitrag:



matrixmorpher schrieb:


> Bin gerade erst umgezogen, daher ist das Chaos noch nicht so groß :o)
> Zu sehen sind sechs meiner acht PC's und fünf Monitore.
> Vorne in den Umschlägen sind meine Grafikkarten. Viele 3Dfx sind darunter.
> Hinten mein Kater, der gehört auch dazu  Der fängt meine kabellosen Mäuse!
> ...


 

Weiß nicht wo ich das Bild posten sollte... hier oder im Schreibtisch Thread. Daher jetzt doppelt.


----------



## Verox (7. April 2011)

damit kannste ja schon ne lan machen  und warum steht das fahrrad nicht an der anderen wand ? aufräumen müsst man können


----------



## matrixmorpher (7. April 2011)

Na, weil ich kurz davor das Rad von meiner Homestation abmontiert habe wo ich durch virtuelle Welten fahren kann und bin in der realen Welt herumgedüst. Nach hause gekommen, Rad abgestellt und das Foto gemacht. Ganz einfach


----------



## bltpgermany (7. April 2011)

Kann mir vll jmd sagen, was das fürn ein Cube is in Bild 27, und wo man den bekommt?

Ah habs gefunden, scheint ein H2gO - (Mirror Black Powder Coat) zu sein


----------



## snapstar123 (7. April 2011)

So mal meinen Schreibtisch, sieht etwas unaufgeräumt aus , Mfg Snapstar




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Equilibrium (7. April 2011)

Na dann möchte ich auch mal mitmachen. Vielleicht hat man ja Glück.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wintobi (7. April 2011)

Schöner Cleaner Schreibtisch gefällt mir 

MfG


----------



## Flashpoint (8. April 2011)

also meinen Schreibtisch wollt ihr lieber nicht sehen


----------



## Phexen (8. April 2011)

Ich staune manchmal, wieviele Leute hier alles unterm Dach wohnen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (8. April 2011)

Update!


----------



## tobi2036 (8. April 2011)

So, mein Schreibtisch  hehehe


----------



## dinonikus (8. April 2011)

Hier mein Schreibtisch: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tritum (10. April 2011)

Nabend, Gleichgesinnte-Enthusiasten,Gamer und alle die "Geil" auf Hardware sind Möchte hier meine "Workstation" zeigen, hoffe gefällt Euch


----------



## Tritum (10. April 2011)

Nabend nochma, hier seht Ihr wie es um mich herum aussieht.


----------



## usopia (10. April 2011)

Nicht mehr ganz aktuell aber so in etwa sieht's aus:


----------



## Andy405555 (10. April 2011)

Hallo Leute. Bin neue hier wollte auch mal mein Schreibtisch herzeigen und mein PC-Gahäuse alles selbst gebaut.


----------



## FlyKilla (10. April 2011)

Dann mal meinen Tisch. (Der letzte Post war nicht wirklich meiner, aber fragt nicht.)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verox (10. April 2011)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Dann mal meinen Tisch. (Der letzte Post war nicht wirklich meiner, aber fragt nicht.)
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Was zur Hölle macht der Hammer da an der Wand ........


----------



## ph1driver (10. April 2011)

Ist bestimmt einer mit Flaschenöffner.


----------



## GxGamer (10. April 2011)

FlyKilla schrieb:


> Dann mal meinen Tisch. (Der letzte Post war nicht wirklich meiner, aber fragt nicht.)


 
Haste dann auch die Güte, den der nich deiner ist, zu entfernen?
Kommt mir ein bisschen unfair vor oder täusch ich mich?


----------



## Pat1810 (10. April 2011)

Dies ist mein Schreibtisch:


----------



## Black2007 (10. April 2011)

Mein Back Office


----------



## FlyKilla (10. April 2011)

Verox schrieb:


> Was zur Hölle macht der Hammer da an der Wand ........





ph1driver schrieb:


> Ist bestimmt einer mit Flaschenöffner.


Rischtisch!


GxGamer schrieb:


> Haste dann auch die Güte, den der nich deiner ist, zu entfernen?
> Kommt mir ein bisschen unfair vor oder täusch ich mich?


Ich habe ihn mit einer Bemerkung versehen. Vorenthalten wollte ihn euch nicht.


----------



## Verox (10. April 2011)

naja dann zeig ich auch mal mein Studiendomizil ....  und reihe mich bei den Ikea Schreibtischen mal ein  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Halte nix von "Zockeratmosphäre" und unaufgeräumtem Schreibtisch.
hmm die Beleuchtung sieht man jetzt gar nicht .. naja
btw: Beinfreiheit 4tw


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (10. April 2011)

Bei Pat1810 & Black2007 sind 2 Glühbirnen aufm Schreibtisch ... was isn das ??
Hat das irgendeine Funktion ... wo bekommt man sowas, sieht super aus  ??

LG O_Z


----------



## Black2007 (10. April 2011)

Olching_Zocker schrieb:


> Bei Pat1810 & Black2007 sind 2 Glühbirnen aufm Schreibtisch ... was isn das ??
> Hat das irgendeine Funktion ... wo bekommt man sowas, sieht super aus  ??
> 
> LG O_Z


 
Joww, is schon ne nette Sache... Die sollen nur das gewisse PC Modding flair erzeugen.

Jezz weis ich nicht ob diese Werbung erlaubt ist ^^... Man bekommt sie beim Baumarkt "Knauber" in der Leuchtabteilung


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (10. April 2011)

Black2007 schrieb:


> Joww, is schon ne nette Sache... Die sollen nur das gewisse PC Modding flair erzeugen.
> 
> Jezz weis ich nicht ob diese Werbung erlaubt ist ^^... Man bekommt sie beim Baumarkt "Knauber" in der Leuchtabteilung


 
THX ... öhm "Knauber" .. kenn ich nicht 
mal sehen bekomm ich bestimmt auch im "OBI" oder  nem andren Baumarkt !!

Die Dinger sehen bestimmt auhc cool aus, wenns dunkel ist und nur der Screen an ist und die Leuchten halt, muss dann aber zur PC-Beleuchtung passen


----------



## Black2007 (10. April 2011)

Olching_Zocker schrieb:


> THX ... öhm "Knauber" .. kenn ich nicht
> mal sehen bekomm ich bestimmt auch im "OBI" oder  nem andren Baumarkt !!
> 
> Die Dinger sehen bestimmt auhc cool aus, wenns dunkel ist und nur der Screen an ist und die Leuchten halt, muss dann aber zur PC-Beleuchtung passen



Genau, deswegen gibt es ja auch über 5 verschiedene Farben von der Birne...die ist auch wechselbar^^

Kannst die Lampe bestimmt auch auf der Homepage von Knauber bestellen...


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (10. April 2011)

Black2007 schrieb:


> Genau, deswegen gibt es ja auch über 5 verschiedene Farben von der Birne...die ist auch wechselbar^^
> 
> Kannst die Lampe bestimmt auch auf der Homepage von Knauber bestellen...


 
... ich werd mal gucken, was es für möglichkeiten gibt !!
Derzeit muss ich erstmal was sparen


----------



## kill_switch2 (11. April 2011)

heute wird gebastelt und dann kommen bilder rein  bin mal gespannt was ihr davon haltet ^^


----------



## DJ_Michii (11. April 2011)

na dann ich auch mal..

eine neue grafikkarte kann ich gebrauchen *g*


----------



## Equilibrium (11. April 2011)

Phexen schrieb:


> Ich staune manchmal, wieviele Leute hier alles unterm Dach wohnen.


 
Da ich eine 2.Etagen Wohnung habe, muss ja ein Zimmer unterm Dach sein.


----------



## Shizophrenic (11. April 2011)

DJ_Michii schrieb:
			
		

> na dann ich auch mal..
> 
> eine neue grafikkarte kann ich gebrauchen *g*



Bämmm sehr nettes equip haste da.... Haste im Lotto gewonnen? ^^


----------



## DJ_Michii (11. April 2011)

CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Bämmm sehr nettes equip haste da.... Haste im Lotto gewonnen? ^^


 


nein, arbeiten gehen.. sparen sparen sparen.. sein liebstes hobby erweitern.. dafür hab ich keinen high end super top computer sondern "nur" ein macbook und eine alte aldi schüssel


----------



## ch_grimm27 (11. April 2011)

Hier mal meine selbstgebaute "Gaming Ecke", bestehend aus zwei gegenüberliegenden Schreibtischen, meinem neuen PC + Notebook und natürlich ner 5.1 Anlage. Hinter dem LCD und dem Drucker hab ich schwarzen Stoff auf die weiße Tapete getackert, machts gemütlich und der Bildschirm liegt direkt im Blickfeld.


----------



## debalz (11. April 2011)

Da viele der hier gezeigten Schreibtische imho eigentlich nichts krasses/außerordentliches zu bieten haben (wie meiner halt auch aber den zeig ich deshalb auch nicht), wollte ich zur Auflockerung mal was witziges reinstellen


----------



## AeroX (11. April 2011)

@Dj Michii: NUR ein Macbook?  Wäre froh wenn ich mir eins leisten könnte  geh zwar auch arbeiten, aber i.wie reichts noch nicht..

Aber stimme da noch zu, seeeeeeeeehr nettes equipment.


----------



## DJ_Michii (11. April 2011)

AeroX schrieb:


> @Dj Michii: NUR ein Macbook?  Wäre froh wenn ich mir eins leisten könnte  geh zwar auch arbeiten, aber i.wie reichts noch nicht..
> 
> Aber stimme da noch zu, seeeeeeeeehr nettes equipment.


 
Meinen schön weißen Tisch findet ihr wohl keiner toll.


----------



## wickedinsane (11. April 2011)

Hier mein Schreibtisch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## semimasta (11. April 2011)

Respekt! Sind echt tolle Fotos dabei.

Das einzige was ich noch empfehlen würde wäre folgendes:

Workshop Arbeiten mit dem Stereo-Panorama

...wirkt wahre Wunder.

Grüße Yakup


----------



## Čŗăņƙ (11. April 2011)

Hier mal mein Schreibtisch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bubbles (11. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razor2408 (11. April 2011)

Einige wirklich schöne Schreibtische mit genialem Zocker-Feeling dabei  

Aber auch viele Chaos-Ecken wo ich nicht mal 5min. aushalten würde


----------



## XeTRi (11. April 2011)

Hier mein Heim... Fette 15 Jahre alte Stereoanlage, darüber PC, im Antec Skeleton Gehäuse mit GTX 460 und übertaktetem Dualcore auf 5,13 GHz . 1 x 24" und 1x 22" Bildshcirm und neben dran mein IPad... ausserdem liegen da shcon seit Wochen meine alter GTX260, die mir durchgebrannt ist, und n altes P5Q wo Bier draufgelaufen ist... (bei dem Gehäuse^^)
...ach ja... unter dem Schreibtsich auf ner Schublade sind noch insg. 4,5 TB Festplatten (voll) ... -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizophrenic (11. April 2011)

XeTRi schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mein Heim... Fette 15 Jahre alte Stereoanlage, darüber PC, im Antec Skeleton Gehäuse mit GTX 460 und übertaktetem Dualcore auf 5,13 GHz . 1 x 24" und 1x 22" Bildshcirm und neben dran mein IPad... ausserdem liegen da shcon seit Wochen meine alter GTX260, die mir durchgebrannt ist, und n altes P5Q wo Bier draufgelaufen ist... (bei dem Gehäuse^^)
> ...ach ja... unter dem Schreibtsich auf ner Schublade sind noch insg. 4,5 TB Festplatten (voll) ... -.-
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=401809"/>



Welches dualcore Modell lässt du bitte mit über 5ghz 24/7 laufen Oo


----------



## Jack ONeill (11. April 2011)

CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Welches dualcore Modell lässt du bitte mit über 5ghz 24/7 laufen Oo


 
Einen der nich lange lebt


----------



## lyriks (11. April 2011)

hier auch mal mein kleines zockerreich 
ist doch ganz nett oder? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hf damit


----------



## XeTRi (11. April 2011)

CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Welches dualcore Modell lässt du bitte mit über 5ghz 24/7 laufen Oo


 
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 ... hab ihn shcon ne ganze Weile


----------



## Xrais (11. April 2011)

von super sauber bis hin zur zugemüllten/versifften kifferbude ist ja echt alles dabei  manche sollten vielleicht das geld lieber in vernünftige möbel oder einer renovierung stecken anstatt in dem pc zu investieren


----------



## Darkfleet85 (11. April 2011)

Xrais schrieb:


> von super sauber bis hin zur zugemüllten/versifften kifferbude ist ja echt alles dabei  manche sollten vielleicht das geld lieber in vernünftige möbel oder einer renovierung stecken anstatt in dem pc zu investieren


 
Habe es auch gerne sauber zu Hause und putze auch jeden Tag, dennoch sollte man nicht so über andere Leute urteilen. Das nennt man Toleranz.
Manche Leute haben halt nicht Geld für alles und haben lieber einen geilen PC mit dem sie was anfangen können als ne "Designerbude" in der Sie nur rumhocken können weil sie kein Geld mehr haben für Unterhaltungselektronik welche man heut zu Tage braucht um sich von der "Realität" abzulenken (von deinem CEO der sich an dir ne goldene Nase verdient) Naja ich habe halt meine eigenen Ansichten. 

Wenn man ne Familie/Frau oder Kinder hat siehts sowieso anders in der Bude aus, aber als 20-30 alleinstehender junger Mann muss man nicht jede Bierflasche oder jedes Papierchen verstecken, warum auch? Ich schätze solche Leute weil sie nicht nur Oberflächlich zu denken scheinen und das hat für mich viel mehr Wert als ein Muttersöhnchen das sich allem fügt.


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (11. April 2011)

Kennt einer die Marke oder einen Namen von dem Chefsessel auf Bild 55? Der ist zwar auf der Must-have-Liste, aber ich find einfach nicht raus, was das für einer ist. 

AV


----------



## Darkfleet85 (11. April 2011)

Wie wärs mit ner Seiten und User - Angabe des Bildes, dann könnte man vielleicht auch weiterhelfen


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (11. April 2011)

Der krasseste Schreibtisch Deutschlands gesucht: Die neuesten Verrücktheiten - Bildergalerie - 2011/04/397137d1265141015-jetzt-mitmachen-gigabyte-und-pcgh-suchen-den-krassesten-schreibtisch-deutschlands-34237.jpg

Der da.

AV


----------



## Xrais (11. April 2011)

Alex Vanderbilt schrieb:


> Der krasseste Schreibtisch Deutschlands gesucht: Die neuesten Verrücktheiten - Bildergalerie - 2011/04/397137d1265141015-jetzt-mitmachen-gigabyte-und-pcgh-suchen-den-krassesten-schreibtisch-deutschlands-34237.jpg
> 
> Der da.
> 
> AV


 
irgendwie erinnert der an den dead space anzug


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (11. April 2011)

Dem kann man sich eine entsprechende Beleuchtung verpassen. 

AV


----------



## Pat1810 (11. April 2011)

@ Olching_Zocker



Olching_Zocker schrieb:


> ... ich werd mal gucken, was es für möglichkeiten gibt !!
> Derzeit muss ich erstmal was sparen


 
Hier gibt es die Lampe auch ... ^^

Evergreen Tischleuchte 1508592X


----------



## bennahello123 (11. April 2011)

JA ist ja schön und gut, aber wie kann man sein BIld hir rein stellen , mag sein das die frage blöd is aber ich kenn mich hir nicht so wirklich aus.


----------



## derP4computer (11. April 2011)

Andy405555 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute. Bin neue hier wollte auch mal mein Schreibtisch herzeigen und mein PC-Gahäuse alles selbst gebaut.


 Dein "HolzGehäuseSchreibtisch" ist so ziemlich das geilste was ich bis jetzt bei den vielen Bildern gesehen habe.  

Dagegen ist meine "Fußbank" richtiger Pfusch. 

Danke für so eine geile Idee.


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (11. April 2011)

bennahello123 schrieb:


> JA ist ja schön und gut, aber wie kann man sein BIld hir rein stellen , mag sein das die frage blöd is aber ich kenn mich hir nicht so wirklich aus.


 
Steht doch da, unter Teilnahmebedingungen am Ende des Artikels. 

AV


----------



## bennahello123 (11. April 2011)

Oo vielen dank , manche sehen den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht .


----------



## bennahello123 (11. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zybba (11. April 2011)

derP4computer schrieb:


> Dein "HolzGehäuseSchreibtisch" ist so ziemlich das geilste was ich bis jetzt bei den vielen Bildern gesehen habe.


 
Da muss ich zustimmen! Ein richtig geniales Teil! Ich liebe Holz als Werkstoff.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (11. April 2011)

bennahello123 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 

So muss ein Schreibtisch sein, da fehlt einfach nichts, sogar das Lenkrad versteckt sich noch darunte

Du scheinst ein sehr organsierter und ordenlicher Mensch zu sein  das sieht man..


----------



## bennahello123 (11. April 2011)

Ja aber natürlich noch nach alter Schule erzogen und mal nebenbei , ist doch immer schön alles griffbereit zu haben .


----------



## localhost (11. April 2011)

PixelSigns Schreibtisch und Drehstuhl gefallen mir


----------



## derP4computer (11. April 2011)

bennahello123 schrieb:


> Ja aber natürlich noch nach alter Schule erzogen ...


Old School kennt aber keinen PC. 
Da wüsste ich garnicht wohin mit den Beinen.
Aber sauber sieht es wirklich aus, kann man(n) so von der Weltkarte essen.


----------



## bennahello123 (12. April 2011)

Das Lenkrad lässt sich ja verschieben so ist auch wieder platz für die Beine und die Platte mit der XBox lässt sich auch noch verstellen. Somit alles nach Wunsch einstellbar.


----------



## MrChaos (12. April 2011)

Hier mein Beitrag. Wie man sieht, habe ich Verbesserungen bitter nötig : )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## huntertech (12. April 2011)

Hey, warum bin ihch trotz Update nicht in der Bildergalerie?


----------



## Soulja110 (12. April 2011)

schon erstaunlich das die mehrzahl der leute an so relativ kleinen 100 euro baumarkt tischen dransitzt während obendrauf hardware für über 1000 euro steht  ich könnt so nich arbeiten ^^


----------



## cuthbert (12. April 2011)

Ich find Bild "11" (aktuell Nummer 16 in der Gallerie) am besten . Übermäßiger Alkoholkonsum+Aufräumfaulheit FTW!


----------



## NeXuS|93 (12. April 2011)

Hier mein Reich


----------



## Andy405555 (12. April 2011)

Hallo Leute. Danke das euch das Teil gefällt. Hat auch ne Menge Zeit in anspruch genommen. Von dem PC Gehäuse habe ich noch mehr Bilder unter der Rubrik ( Zeigt her, Eure PCs - Teil III ).
Das habe ich erst über den Winter neu gebaut. MFG Andy.


----------



## Gargoul (12. April 2011)

Hallo PsychoGazebo,
sie wissen wohl nicht woher der Begriff Assi kommt ?! Er kommt von asozial.Ich weis nicht was ein "dreckiger" Schreibtisch damit zu tun hat? Oder vermietet hier jemand seinen Schreibtisch als Schlafplatz,Suppenküche,etc. an die Allgemeinheit ? Und Gott sei dank gibt es Menschen, die mehr Wert auf andere Dinge legen, als andere Menschen als "ASSIS" zu Bezeichnen. Ich würde immer sehr vorsichtig sein mit solchen Behauptungen.
MFG


----------



## corun (12. April 2011)

Mein Rückzugsort 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (12. April 2011)

Gargoul schrieb:


> Hallo PsychoGazebo,
> sie wissen wohl nicht woher der Begriff Assi kommt ?! Er kommt von asozial.Ich weis nicht was ein "dreckiger" Schreibtisch damit zu tun hat? Oder vermietet hier jemand seinen Schreibtisch als Schlafplatz,Suppenküche,etc. an die Allgemeinheit ? Und Gott sei dank gibt es Menschen, die mehr Wert auf andere Dinge legen, als andere Menschen als "ASSIS" zu Bezeichnen. Ich würde immer sehr vorsichtig sein mit solchen Behauptungen.
> MFG


"sie" in einem internet-forum mit einem geschätzen durchschnittsalter von 16jahren?! 

btw.: im volksmund haben die wörter "assi" und "dreckig" schon einen klaren zusammenhang 
ein beispiel: "geil" wird öfters im sinne von "genial" oder "großartig" benutzt, als im eigentlichen sinne von "sexuell erregend/erregt"


----------



## Shizophrenic (12. April 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:
			
		

> "sie" in einem internet-forum mit einem geschätzen durchschnittsalter von 16jahren?!
> 
> btw.: im volksmund haben die wörter "assi" und "dreckig" schon einen klaren zusammenhang
> ein beispiel: "geil" wird öfters im sinne von "genial" oder "großartig" benutzt, als im eigentlichen sinne von "sexuell erregend/erregt"



Wenn ich geil sage meine ich geil xD, is doch eh alles Banane,man darf auf das Schlecht Gerede  nicht so viel geben.

Das Forum wird sich schlecht umerziehen lassn, und so bleibt wenigstens leben in der Bude ^^


----------



## shavenga (12. April 2011)

Mein kleines Monster


----------



## Darkfleet85 (12. April 2011)

shavenga schrieb:


> Mein kleines Monster


 
Wow sieht geil aus! Wie heisst der Flugsimulator (Das Programm)?


----------



## shavenga (12. April 2011)

FSX mit div Addons.


----------



## Gargoul (12. April 2011)

Ich weiß,dass ich mit vierundvierzig "knapp" über dem Durchschnitt bin. Ich habe das  "SIE" aus Höflichkeit benutzt .Dieses aber anzumerken und auf den Durchschnitt der user dieses Forums hinzuweisen,kann ich nicht ganz verstehen. Das "ASSI" in der heutigen Zeit ähnlich wie "geil",nicht als das benutzt wird, wie es eigendlich gemeint ist,ist doch keine Rechtfertigung oder Erklärung. Wenn mich Jemand als "ASSI" bezeichnet,gehe davon aus,dass er asozial meint und das heist für mich nicht,dass ich an meinem Schreibtisch esse,trinke,rauche oder sonst etwas an meinem Schreibtisch anstelle oder was der user noch so durch ein einziges Foto daraus erschliesen kann.Dem user muss es nicht gefallen,aber alles mit Respekt und einer gewissen Toleranz !
MFG
Gargoul


----------



## Verox (12. April 2011)

shavenga schrieb:


> Mein kleines Monster


 
Daaaaamn. Find ich bis jetzt den geilsten Desk ^^


----------



## Léinarion (12. April 2011)

Kann mir jemand erklären, was an einem chaotischen, nicht aufgeräumten Schreibtisch so toll ist? Denn das sehe ich hier mehrheitlich...


----------



## Asdener (12. April 2011)

Naja probier ichs halt mal 
Fürn LAN Rechner wärs sicher ein guter Gewinn ^^

Also aufgeräumt ist er nur fehlt ein Mousepad : /




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rene.one (12. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thekilller26 (12. April 2011)

Léinarion schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand erklären, was an einem chaotischen, nicht aufgeräumten Schreibtisch so toll ist? Denn das sehe ich hier mehrheitlich...


Das perfekte Chaos: Warum unordentliche Menschen glücklicher und effizienter sind: Amazon.de: Eric Abrahamson, David H. Freedman, Christoph Bausum: Bücher
dieses buch wird dir sagen ,was so toll daran ist 

das buch ist für alles die sich hier über das Chaos von einigen Schreibtischen beschweren


----------



## Ugar (12. April 2011)

krass ist wohl nur mein schreibtisch ;P


----------



## Verox (13. April 2011)

Ugar schrieb:


> krass ist wohl nur mein schreibtisch ;P


 
bei solchen lang ich mir nur an den Kopf  
Ists die Unfähigkeit Sachen aufzuräumen / wegzuräumen oder fühlt ihr euch in dem Dreck wohl ? 
Ich könnt doch nicht mal mehr die Tastatur bedienen.

Wahrscheinlich hat ers nur auf den Trostpreis abgesehn und gleich mal Stapeln angefangen als er den Anfangspost gelesen hat und sich jetzt erst mit dem angesammelten Haufen getraut hat Bilder reinzustellen ....


----------



## Obihamster (13. April 2011)

Also bei so manchen Schreibtischen könnte man auch denken, da leben schon Schäferhundgroße Kakalaken


----------



## magnator (13. April 2011)

SO hier mal mein Shreibtisch wie er immer aussieht. Natürlich wie bei fast allen anderen Schreibtischen auch mit Logitechgeräten


----------



## darkKO (13. April 2011)

Léinarion schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand erklären, was an einem chaotischen, nicht aufgeräumten Schreibtisch so toll ist? Denn das sehe ich hier mehrheitlich...




Siehe Sonderpreis...


----------



## SofaSurfer69 (13. April 2011)

Léinarion schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand erklären, was an einem chaotischen, nicht aufgeräumten Schreibtisch so toll ist? Denn das sehe ich hier mehrheitlich...


 Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## Zybba (13. April 2011)

.....


----------



## Equilibrium (13. April 2011)

Sollte schon Dein eigener Schreibtisch sein. Les Dir mal die Teilnahmebedingungen durch.


----------



## Bruce112 (13. April 2011)

hier mein chaos pur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Chaos ,Chaos


----------



## Darkfleet85 (13. April 2011)

@Bruce112 

Schickes Mousepad


----------



## SofaSurfer69 (13. April 2011)

Ugar schrieb:


> krass ist wohl nur mein schreibtisch ;P


 Sag mal, die Handcreme und die ganzen Taschentücher.........nur ein Schelm denkt jetzt an was  "anderes"


----------



## fighter0190 (13. April 2011)

So, dann will ich auch mal mein (Racing)-Reich präsentieren.

40" Sony 3D LED TV
G27 Racing Wheel
Playseat...

...und natürlich eine Logitech Tatstaur (ich will ja nicht aus der Menge fallen  )


----------



## Invisible_XXI (13. April 2011)

fighter0190 schrieb:


> So, dann will ich auch mal mein (Racing)-Reich präsentieren.
> 40" Sony 3D LED TV
> G27 Racing Wheel
> Playseat...
> ...und natürlich eine Logitech Tatstaur (ich will ja nicht aus der Menge fallen  )


coole zusammenstellung! und rechts im bild ist sogar die dusche zu sehen, die nach einem anstrengenden racing-tag in anspruch genommen wird 
für den normalen desktop betrieb sitzt du aber verdammt nahe an dem großen screen, oder?


----------



## SofaSurfer69 (13. April 2011)

@ Fighter0190 : Haste da den JDownloader aufn desktop?


----------



## fighter0190 (13. April 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:
			
		

> coole zusammenstellung! und rechts im bild ist sogar die dusche zu sehen, die nach einem anstrengenden racing-tag in anspruch genommen wird
> für den normalen desktop betrieb sitzt du aber verdammt nahe an dem großen screen, oder?



Das ist keine Dusche, sondern nur ein DVD-Regal 

Für den normalen Desktop-Betrieb habe ich noch einen 26" Samsung Monitor, der nur grad nicht im Bild stand 



			
				derMaik schrieb:
			
		

> Haste da den JDownloader aufn desktop?



Jep, aber nur für legale Sachen.


----------



## Bierseppi (13. April 2011)

nur legale sachen


----------



## xX jens Xx (13. April 2011)

So dann mach ich auch mal mit


----------



## Gamer090 (13. April 2011)

xX jens Xx schrieb:


> So dann mach ich auch mal mit


 
Na dann, viel Glück 

Übrigens dein Schreibtisch ist ja richtig aufgeräumt, meiner ist nur wenn Besuch kommt


----------



## xX jens Xx (13. April 2011)

Danke 

Neija,wie man am linken Bildrand erahnen kann geht der schreibtisch links noch weiter und da sieht es weniger aufgeräumt aus! 
(3Laptops,1 Switch,1 Router...^^)


----------



## Léinarion (13. April 2011)

darkKO schrieb:


> Siehe Sonderpreis...


 

Achso, beantwortet meine Frage teilweise. Obwohl ich immer noch nicht ganz verstehe, wieso man dafür einen Preis erhalten soll... Naja, PCGH hat manchmal interessante Ideen Da sind auf jeden Fall schon eine Menge schreibtische dabei, um die ich den Besitzer/die Besitzerin nicht beneide^^


----------



## heiliger-strohsack! (14. April 2011)

Hier ist meiner, ich hab mich an der Nautilus orientiert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr. Biggels (14. April 2011)

da mach ich doch gerne mit


----------



## Invisible_XXI (14. April 2011)

heiliger-strohsack! schrieb:


> Hier ist meiner, ich hab mich an der Nautilus orientiert:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ultra-high-sensitivity-spieler?! die maus sieht mir jedenfalls krass gefangen auf diesem mauspad aus.
ansonsten sehr stylisch  passt fast alles wunderbar zusammen.
ist die tastatur marke eigenbau?! davon würd ich ja gern noch 1-2 detailbilder sehen


----------



## poisoniC (14. April 2011)

fighter0190 schrieb:


> Das ist keine Dusche, sondern nur ein DVD-Regal


 
Ich bin der starken Vermutung, dass er keine konventionelle Dusche meint, sondern die sogenannte Zockerdusche aka. Deo


----------



## GxGamer (14. April 2011)

Von mir gibts mal ein Update.
Das alte Bild habe ich bereits entfernt, weils ja auch nimmer aktuell ist.
Neuer Monitor und es ist nun auch das erste AM2-MoBo an der Wand. Damit sinds jetzt 46 Mainboards, 10 Grafikkarten, eine Soundkarte und eine Pentium II CPU 

Der Schreibtisch ist tatsächlich ein günstiges Baumarktmodell, welches schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel hat, das erkennt man an den Flicken
Aber solange er noch steht, bleibt er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pokerclock (14. April 2011)

Das nenne ich mal einen Nerd-Arbeitsplatz. Geil!


----------



## fighter0190 (14. April 2011)

poisoniC schrieb:


> Ich bin der starken Vermutung, dass er keine konventionelle Dusche meint, sondern die sogenannte Zockerdusche aka. Deo



Wenn das so ist, hat er irgendwie Recht. ^^


----------



## usopia (14. April 2011)

heiliger-strohsack! schrieb:


> Hier ist meiner, ich hab mich an der Nautilus orientiert:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...interessant und endlich mal "was anderes"! Funktioniert der USB-Hub in der kleinen Holztruhe oder ist das nur ein Fake der Optik wegen?


----------



## Gast1668381003 (15. April 2011)

Teilweise ziemlich "krasse" Schreibtische dabei mit beeindruckenden Rechenmaschinen und anständig geordnetem "Gaming-Zubehör" 

Aber die mit dem ganzen Müll drauf sehen manchmal ziemlich nach "extra so gemacht" aus. Auf jeden Fall unattraktiv und abtörnend 

Mit "krass" ist wohl eher "geile Optik" gemeint und nicht "unordentlicher Saustall", behaupte ich einfach mal.

*@ heiliger-strohsack!*
sehr geiles Ensemble 
Nennt man diesen Stil nicht "Steampunk" ?

Auf jeden Fall sehr individuell und stilvoll. Die Tastatur ist der Oberknaller  Eigenfabrikat ?


----------



## heiliger-strohsack! (15. April 2011)

usopia schrieb:


> ...interessant und endlich mal "was anderes"! Funktioniert der USB-Hub in der kleinen Holztruhe oder ist das nur ein Fake der Optik wegen?



Der funktioniert wie eine Eins, ich habe eigentlich nur vorne den Schlitz rausgesägt und hinten ein Loch für das Kabel gemacht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nightlight schrieb:


> @ heiliger-strohsack!
> Auf jeden Fall sehr individuell und stilvoll. Die Tastatur ist der Oberknaller Eigenfabrikat ?



Alles selbstgebaut, man muss nur die Plastiktasten durch die eisentasten einer alten Schreibmaschine ersetzen.


----------



## darkKO (15. April 2011)

@heiliger-strohsack!

Dein Avatar könnte den Ausgang dieses Wettbewerbs "prophezeien"...

Sehr geil dein "Nautilus-Style"...

@GxGamer

Funktionieren deine ganzen "Poster" noch ?


----------



## GxGamer (15. April 2011)

darkKO schrieb:


> @GxGamer
> 
> Funktionieren deine ganzen "Poster" noch ?


 
Teils. Die Slot-Mainboards wurden einfach nur ausgemustert, will ja keiner mehr haben.
Die Sockel A und 478 Boards, welche ja noch als einfache Officerechner taugen würden, laufen aber gar nicht oder haben kuriose Macken.
Die Grafikkarten funzen aber alle noch.


----------



## Zybba (15. April 2011)

Equilibrium schrieb:


> Sollte schon Dein eigener Schreibtisch sein. Les Dir mal die Teilnahmebedingungen durch.


 
Ist mir schon klar, ich find die Werbung einfach witzig.
Es wird wohl niemand glauben, dass das wirklich meinen Schreibtisch darstellt...
Du hast es ja anscheinend auch gerade noch gecheckt.
Dann werden es die anderen sowieso alle verstehen.


----------



## darkKO (15. April 2011)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ist mir schon klar, ich find die Werbung einfach witzig.
> Es wird wohl niemand glauben, dass das wirklich meinen Schreibtisch darstellt...
> Du hast es ja anscheinend auch gerade noch gecheckt.
> Dann werden es die anderen sowieso alle verstehen.



Na ja, das Problem ist halt, dass das hier ein Wettbewerbstread ist...Dein Post (Bild) gehört dann eher hier rein:

pcgh-extreme-der-schreibtisch-thread


----------



## Otep (15. April 2011)

Dann mach ich auch mal mit


----------



## Zybba (15. April 2011)

darkKO schrieb:


> Na ja, das Problem ist halt, dass das hier ein Wettbewerbstread ist...


 
Ok, dann nehm ichs raus. Hat sich ja anscheinend eh keiner so drüber gefreut wie ich.^^


----------



## GxGamer (15. April 2011)

Zu den Regeln hab ich auch mal eine Frage.
Muss es der private, eigene Schreibtisch sein?

Denn wenn man Tische vom Arbeitsplatz oder sonstwo nehmen kann halte ich es schon für etwas unfair.
Gewerbliche Tische sind ja meistens "extremer" ausgestattet als private.


----------



## darkKO (15. April 2011)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ok, dann nehm ichs raus. Hat sich ja anscheinend eh keiner so drüber gefreut wie ich.^^




Doch doch...ich als alter Quaker fands super!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. April 2011)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Zu den Regeln hab ich auch mal eine Frage.
> Muss es der private, eigene Schreibtisch sein?
> 
> Denn wenn man Tische vom Arbeitsplatz oder sonstwo nehmen kann halte ich es schon für etwas unfair.
> Gewerbliche Tische sind ja meistens "extremer" ausgestattet als private.


 
Man kann durchaus auch seinen Arbeitsplatz zeigen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. April 2011)

Dann gewinnt Stephan


----------



## Verox (16. April 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Dann gewinnt Stephan


 
Beweisbild her !


----------



## TerrorTomato (16. April 2011)

dann mach ich jetzt auch mal mit 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## silas (16. April 2011)

also ich finde heiliger-strohsack! Schreibtisch richtig gut 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...sesten-schreibtisch-deutschlands-imag0033.jpg


----------



## darkKO (16. April 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Dann gewinnt Stephan



PCGH_Stephan ? Dürfen Mitarbeiter von PCGH hier denn überhaupt mitmachen ??


----------



## Mast3rmind (16. April 2011)

Bin dabei - sind übrigens der Platz von mir (links mit dem Sessel) und der Platz von meiner Freundin (rechts mit dem Sitzsack)


----------



## GxGamer (16. April 2011)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Man kann durchaus auch seinen Arbeitsplatz zeigen.


 
Na gut, wieso nicht.
Ich find den Nautilus-inspirierten Schreibtisch auch genial.
Sehr geil, atmosphärisch und authentisch. Wollen wir tauschen?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. April 2011)

darkKO schrieb:


> PCGH_Stephan ? Dürfen Mitarbeiter von PCGH hier denn überhaupt mitmachen?


Scherz nicht verstanden, NEXT!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (16. April 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Dann gewinnt Stephan


Eizo + Pivot = 1337! 
Auf der Arbeit läuft meine Hardware aber nicht bei Minusgraden ... 

@Mast3rmind: Schläft da jemand unter dem Schreibtisch?


----------



## Zyanoses (16. April 2011)

na dan poste ich auch ma  

So das ich mein Schreibtisch und pc von innen .

http://img832.imageshack.us/img832/8117/pict0080d.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/7572/pict0079e.jpg[/URL


----------



## Zyanoses (16. April 2011)

so 2ter link ging nett also Edit :

http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/7572/pict0079e.jpg


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. April 2011)

Lad's doch einfach im Forum hoch. Ohne Doppel-Post.


----------



## Cillit_Bang (17. April 2011)

So mein Schreibtisch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Main-PC Mitte: sysProfile: ID: 57030 - Cillit_Bang
2.PC Links: sysProfile: ID: 100746 - Cillit_Bang_2.PC
Notebook rechts: sysProfile: ID: 108950 - Cillit_Bang_Notebook


----------



## Invisible_XXI (17. April 2011)

Was macht ihr eigentlich alle mit so vielen PCs / Monitoren?!


----------



## xX jens Xx (17. April 2011)

Ich finde es einfach viel praktischer!
Ich hab z.B. 3 Monitore, links Messenger, Mitte Mozilla und rechts Windows Media Player o.ä.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (17. April 2011)

Ich hab zwar schon, möchte aber dennoch ein ***Update*** machen...neuer Monitor dazu gekommen etc...optische Bild hat sich etwas verändert.


----------



## xX jens Xx (17. April 2011)

**Update**
Ich konnte nun endlich günstig einen Full HD bilschirm fürs Filme gucken ergattern


----------



## Invisible_XXI (17. April 2011)

irgendwie habe ich das gefühl, dass manche teilnehmer extra für den wettbewerb noch ein paar monitore aufgestellt haben 
bleibt abzuwarten, wie stark das in die bewertung miteinfließt...


----------



## Funderlaker (17. April 2011)

> Was macht ihr eigentlich alle mit so vielen PCs / Monitoren?!


 
im Desktopbetrieb hab ich links ein Brosergame laufen, inner mitte surfe ich und recht ICQ oder i-was anderes 
und dann kommt noch das Spielen dazu       mit surround ist das einfach noch ein anderes feeling XD


----------



## XxTheBestionxX (17. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier mal mein "Schreibtisch" Nutze das seit Jahren schon so nur der Monitor wurde immer größer und ist mittlerweile 60Zoll. Surfe, zocke und lese am PC. Natürlich werde auch viele Filme geschaut 

Unteres Bild für Vote bitte nehmen


----------



## Gast1649538602 (17. April 2011)

Was meinen sie mit 'schriftlich', gilt dabei auch E-Mail?


----------



## robftw23 (17. April 2011)

Na dann will ich auch mal


----------



## Heathunter (18. April 2011)

hier ist der richtige thread. wer lesen kann...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mal sehn obs wem gefällt^^


----------



## headstone (18. April 2011)

Das ist mein Männerzimmer, mit Couch von "Schatzi"... aaaah pink


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. April 2011)

Du akzeptierst etwas Rosanes in deiner Wohnung?


----------



## wintobi (18. April 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Du akzeptierst etwas Rosanes in deiner Wohnung?


 

Rosa ist geil!!


----------



## Mast3rmind (18. April 2011)

wintobi schrieb:


> Rosa ist geil!!


 
ich hoffe das führt zu automatischer disqualifikation!


----------



## oglogo (18. April 2011)

hier meiner


----------



## OCPerformance (19. April 2011)

Wenns um einen krassen Schreibtisch geht ist das hier bestimmt einer von den besonderen. 

Was soll ich viel sagen Pics sagen mehr als tausend Worte. Da ich nicht so viel Platz habe, habe ich damals beschlossen meinen Chiller in den Schreibtisch zu integrieren und habe das 24V NT, die 2x Laiing D5 und die Chiller Temperatursteuereinheit in den Tisch eingebaut. Das Kabel in der Schiebplatte versenkt. Der AGB vom Chiller stammt auch von mir der wurde von mir per WIG Schweißverfahren geschweißt.

Die letzte Stufe des Ausbaus ist ==> Vollisolierung.


----------



## Lorin (19. April 2011)

Aktuell Bild 20: Endlich mal jemand der ein amBX System vorzuweisen hat. Sogar mit 4 Satelliten (für mehr als 2 ist bei mir kein Platz). Für mich ganz klar die Nummer eins. Warum das nicht jeder hat (kostet weniger als ne gute Tastatur) ist mir schleierhaft.


----------



## Kasjopaja (19. April 2011)

Jo sieht cool aus. Is halt Spielerei. Warum nicht jeder hat? Also ich persönlich habs nicht, weil ich beim zocken eh auf den LCd fixiert bin und das drumherum eh nicht mehr wahr nehme XD


----------



## Darkfleet85 (19. April 2011)

wintobi schrieb:


> Rosa ist geil!!


 

Lieber rosa, als verstrichene Sandwiches und Zigarettenstummel aufm Boden, mir gefällts 

Die Katze sieht frech aus


----------



## Equilibrium (19. April 2011)

Bei manchen siehts aus wie Raumschiff Enterprise. Totale Kontrolle, die reinste Komandostelle.


----------



## XxTheBestionxX (19. April 2011)

OCPerformance schrieb:


> Wenns um einen krassen Schreibtisch geht ist das hier bestimmt einer von den besonderen.
> 
> Was soll ich viel sagen Pics sagen mehr als tausend Worte. Da ich nicht so viel Platz habe, habe ich damals beschlossen meinen Chiller in den Schreibtisch zu integrieren und habe das 24V NT, die 2x Laiing D5 und die Chiller Temperatursteuereinheit in den Tisch eingebaut. Das Kabel in der Schiebplatte versenkt. Der AGB vom Chiller stammt auch von mir der wurde von mir per WIG Schweißverfahren geschweißt.
> 
> Die letzte Stufe des Ausbaus ist ==> Vollisolierung.


 
LOOOOOL zu krass sowas hab ich ja noch nie gesehen^^


----------



## TMO (19. April 2011)

@OCPerformance:
bei dir hätte ich glatt Angst im Zimmer--> Wenn da mal was hochgeht^^


----------



## jackycola (19. April 2011)

Äh hallo erstmal. Hier ein Bild von meinem dreckigen Teppich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



22" und 20" Samsung monitore für meine Freundin, und der von Medion für mich um Bilder von Charlie Sheen anzugucken. Der 42" Full HD von LG ist dort eigentlich nur als Poster. Und wenn ich das schon hier poste, dann will ich auch auf die selbstgebaute Guitar Hero Gitarre verweisen 


greetz


----------



## Gamer090 (19. April 2011)

jackycola schrieb:


> Äh hallo erstmal. Hier ein Bild von meinem dreckigen Teppich:



Wow das du da zocken kannst bei dem Teppich und dem durcheinander ?


----------



## Senfgurke (19. April 2011)

jackycola schrieb:


> Äh hallo erstmal. Hier ein Bild von meinem dreckigen Teppich:
> 
> 
> greetz



winning

also die Gitarre, nicht der Inhalt auf dem rechten Bildschirm


----------



## Killertofu (19. April 2011)

mein krass normaler Schreibtisch, wobei viel energy drink is da^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OCPerformance (19. April 2011)

TMO schrieb:


> @OCPerformance:
> bei dir hätte ich glatt Angst im Zimmer--> Wenn da mal was hochgeht^^



Bestimmt, hab hier auch haufenweise HW liegen. PC laden lässt grüßen. 




XxTheBestionxX schrieb:


> LOOOOOL zu krass sowas hab ich ja noch nie gesehen^^


 
Die meisten nicht. Mein Zimmer ist halt nicht so groß da muss man sich was einfallen lassen. Man darf ja leider nur eins hochladen, hab ja noch Bilder von der Entstehung, wie es zwischenzeitlich aussah.


----------



## oglogo (20. April 2011)

OCPerformance schrieb:


> Bestimmt, hab hier auch haufenweise HW liegen. PC laden lässt grüßen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
mach mal den ganzen Schreibtisch mit Bildschirm und so is besser für vote


----------



## Pumpi (20. April 2011)

Hier mal mein Radiator-Game-Office :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizophrenic (20. April 2011)

Pumpi schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal mein Radiator-Game-Office :
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=405183"/>



Lol so was hab ich ja noch gar ned gesehen, sieht aus wie ein Tisch für rolli Fahrer, oder legst du dich auf den Tisch? ^^


----------



## GxGamer (20. April 2011)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Radiator-Game-Office :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr interessante DVDs im Regal  
Aber das Gehäuse ist auch schick.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (20. April 2011)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Sehr interessante DVDs im Regal
> Aber das Gehäuse ist auch schick.


 
Gut beobachtet rechts neben an ist eine Bibel


----------



## Pumpi (20. April 2011)

> sieht aus wie ein Tisch für rolli Fahrer



Ja Danke, sehr witzig 

Das sind gepolsterte Armauflagen. Für den 30-40 Stündigen ungetrübten und entspannten Spielspass am Stück


----------



## Gast1668381003 (21. April 2011)

Hey Leute,

...*EDIT* was hier stand, hat sich erledigt...

Und ein anderer hat auf seinem Tisch eine Art stehende Glühbirne in Spiralform, die rot bzw blau (oder grün?) leuchtet, wo gibt's sowas ?

Danke für Tipps

*EDIT*

Ach ja, noch was:

auf manchen Fotos hat es echt den Anschein, als ob einige wirklich im Dunkeln vor dem PC (oder vor der Monitor-Ansammlung) sitzen und das Licht nur vom Monnitor und den Lichtern im PC-Gehäuse kommt. 

Ich glaube, meine Augen würden sowas nicht lange ertragen und ich bräuchte nach einiger Zeit einen Blindenhund...


----------



## usopia (21. April 2011)

Nightlight schrieb:


> ...Und ein anderer hat auf seinem Tisch eine Art stehende Glühbirne in Spiralform, die rot bzw blau (oder grün?) leuchtet, wo gibt's sowas ?


er schreibt was vom Baumarkt, einfach mal zwei/drei posts weiterlesen.





> Ach ja, noch was:
> auf manchen Fotos hat es echt den Anschein, als ob einige wirklich im Dunkeln vor dem PC (oder vor der Monitor-Ansammlung) sitzen und das Licht nur vom Monnitor und den Lichtern im PC-Gehäuse kommt.
> Ich glaube, meine Augen würden sowas nicht lange ertragen und ich bräuchte nach einiger Zeit einen Blindenhund...


...aber klar doch! Im abgedunkelten Raum zocken kommt gleich viel atmosphärischer. Beim Gamen schaut man doch meist eh nur auf den Monitor, da stört eine zusätzliche Festbeleuchtung nur.


----------



## Shizophrenic (21. April 2011)

Pumpi schrieb:
			
		

> Ja Danke, sehr witzig
> 
> Das sind gepolsterte Armauflagen. Für den 30-40 Stündigen ungetrübten und entspannten Spielspass am Stück



Tja das liegt an meiner Arbeit "Altenpfleger"
da kommt man auf solche Sachen^^ haben ein ähnliches Podest in der Reha stehen ^^


----------



## Bierseppi (21. April 2011)

erinnern tut es einem schon an solche sachen


----------



## Darkfleet85 (21. April 2011)

Das ist Ergonomie Pur !


----------



## SofaSurfer69 (21. April 2011)

Ok, update!!!!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (21. April 2011)

Kleine Anmerkung:

Wenn man schon mit Bildern aus dem Netz teilnimmt, sollte man welche nutzen die in der Googlebildersuche nicht auf über 5 Seiten auftauchen.
Solche Beiträge werden gelöscht und ich bin persönlich etwas enttäuscht über dieses Verhalten.


----------



## oglogo (21. April 2011)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Kleine Anmerkung:
> 
> Wenn man schon mit Bildern aus dem Netz teilnimmt, sollte man welche nutzen die in der Googlebildersuche nicht auf über 5 Seiten auftauchen.
> Solche Beiträge werden gelöscht und ich bin persönlich etwas enttäuscht über dieses Verhalten.


 
wer macht den sowas


----------



## Darkfleet85 (21. April 2011)

Das sagt doch nichts aus, ich hab sogar von mir Bilder bei Google gefunden die ich bei PCGH gepostet habe! Zum Beispiel: Darkfleet85 mod, das ist/war mein Case auf der 1ten seite


----------



## hirschi-94 (21. April 2011)

oglogo schrieb:


> wer macht den sowas



Kam schon vor - aber zu deinem Beruhigen, die Beiträge wurden schon gelöscht.


----------



## Acid (21. April 2011)

Jeder Teilnehmer hätte einen Zettel mit Username und Datum mit auf Bild legen müssen, somit gewährleistet das der Schreibtisch auch wirklich von ihm stammt.


----------



## Bierseppi (22. April 2011)

a genau andi das wäre am besten ... soll ich noch nen zettel dazulegen  .... schei**** alk am do. nacht geht nimmer vil wenn man ferien aht


----------



## BigMacGyver (22. April 2011)

Hier mal ein schnelles, ehrliches bild. P.S.: Der cube links ist noch nicht in betrieb, aber kommt noch sobald das mainboard eintrifft


----------



## Olstyle (22. April 2011)

Und das beste daran, wenn es hart auf hart kommt kann man sofort mit drei der Tower flüchten. In jede Hand einen Henkel und den auf Rollen vorne weg gekickt.


----------



## Sync (22. April 2011)

und mit der DDR-Fahne voran! 
aber was machst du mit den ganzen tower?


----------



## BigMacGyver (22. April 2011)

Die Tower sind zum Arbeiten (rendern vor allem). Der tower auf dem tisch ist auch zum zocken. Die ddr fahne ist übrigens ein original von damals. Hab ich ausgegraben wegen einem kleinen projekt.


----------



## Acid (23. April 2011)

Sync schrieb:


> und mit der DDR-Fahne voran!
> aber was machst du mit den ganzen tower?


----------



## KingLu (23. April 2011)

muss ich meinen Schreibtisch extra aufräumen? oder darf der so Chaotisch sein wie er is?

@edit: a richtig gelesen udn auch verstanden XD
So stell morgen/heute meinen Schreibtisch rein XD ich hab kein bock meinen schreibticsh aufzuräumen also bleibt er so wie er is udn wie er 365 Tage im Jahr aussieht


----------



## fossibaer (23. April 2011)

Hallo,

etwas peinlich ist mir das Ganze schon. Ich denke ich könnte meine kleine PC-Rumpelkammer mal wieder entrümpeln 



Viele Grüße


----------



## Kyron (23. April 2011)

Mach es zu deinem Projekt!


----------



## Gast1668381003 (23. April 2011)

@ Kyron:

joa, schön gestallter Gamingplatz mit angenehm individuellem PC-Tisch-Ensemble. Harter Stoff in der Vitrine, Ambience Light System, Crysis 2 Nano Edition - läuft


----------



## Darkfleet85 (23. April 2011)

@fossibaer ist das in deiner Wohnung?


----------



## fossibaer (23. April 2011)

Hi,

sagen wir mal so. Das ist ein kleiner Platz der mir von meiner Frau zugewiesen wurde. Sie akzeptiert es wenn ich spiele, den Müll den ich dabei verursache allerdings nicht (zugegeben, ist ja auch schon etwas krass). Also musste ich in eine kleine Kammer umziehen. Und wenn ich spiele, dann spiele ich halt. Essen, trinken u.s.w. muss man dabei notdüftig zwischendurch ja auch noch, auch wenn kaum Zeit dazu bleibt. Immerhin könnte es das Leben kosten. Aber das kennt ihr ja sicher alle, oder? 

Gruß

Edit: Der Vorschlag zum Einsenden dieses Bildes kam im übrigen von meiner lieben Frau . Sie meint, so ein Chaos kann nur ich veranstalten. Ich hoffe, sie wird eines Besseren belehrt.


----------



## oglogo (23. April 2011)

fossibaer schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> sagen wir mal so. Das ist ein kleiner Platz der mir von meiner Frau zugewiesen wurde. Sie akzeptiert es wenn ich spiele, den Müll den ich dabei verursache allerdings nicht (zugegeben, ist ja auch schon etwas krass). Also musste ich in eine kleine Kammer umziehen. Und wenn ich spiele, dann spiele ich halt. Essen, trinken u.s.w. muss man dabei notdüftig zwischendurch ja auch noch, auch wenn kaum Zeit dazu bleibt. Immerhin könnte es das Leben kosten. Aber das kennt ihr ja sicher alle, oder?
> 
> ...



ich bin nur froh das meine frau bei mir aufräumt,sonst würde es auch so aussehen


----------



## Jack ONeill (23. April 2011)

Einfach mal selber aufräumen


----------



## Darkfleet85 (23. April 2011)

Mal einen Sack nehmen, Müll rein, staubsaugen und Oberflächen reinigen, dauert etwa 10Minuten wenn man sich dumm anstellt


----------



## ph1driver (23. April 2011)

fossibaer schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> sagen wir mal so. Das ist ein kleiner Platz der mir von meiner Frau zugewiesen wurde.. Also musste ich in eine kleine Kammer umziehen. Und wenn ich spiele, dann spiele ich halt. Essen, trinken



Willkommen im Club


----------



## kenny1377 (24. April 2011)

Ich will Euch auch meine Zocker-Ecke nicht schuldig sein. Da mich mit der Zeit immer wieder einiges aufregte, was meinen Schreibtisch betrifft, wurden nach und nach einige Modifizierungen vorgenommen .



kEnny


----------



## Senfgurke (24. April 2011)

kenny1377 schrieb:


> Ich will Euch auch meine Zocker-Ecke nicht schuldig sein. Da mich mit der Zeit immer wieder einiges aufregte, was meinen Schreibtisch betrifft, wurden nach und nach einige Modifizierungen vorgenommen .
> 
> kEnny


 

das könnte evtl interessant für dich sein, oder?
Share One Keyboard and Mouse across Multiple Computers | Hack N Mod


----------



## Olstyle (24. April 2011)

Ein USB Switch kombiniert mit nem Hub funktioniert auch prima und Prorgammunabhängig.
Hab selbst einem im "Kabelfach" versenkt.


----------



## SofaSurfer69 (24. April 2011)

kenny1377 schrieb:


> Ich will Euch auch meine Zocker-Ecke nicht schuldig sein. Da mich mit der Zeit immer wieder einiges aufregte, was meinen Schreibtisch betrifft, wurden nach und nach einige Modifizierungen vorgenommen .
> 
> 
> 
> kEnny


 Hier mit dem Teil braucht man nur eine Tastatur und eine maus. mfg  http://www.belkin.com/de/switch2/


----------



## GxGamer (24. April 2011)

Leute, es wäre nett wenn ihr eure Kritik im Rahmen haltet.

Ihr wisst nix darüber wie es bei den Leuten aussieht.
Ihr wisst nicht, ob das Chaos inszeniert wurde, um eine Chance auf den Sonderpreis zu haben.

Ich könnte auch mal meinen Mülleimer auskippen und den Schreibtisch als chaotischten/unaufgeräumtesten zu präsentieren und danach wieder alles saubermachen. Das heisst nicht das ich in einem "Drecksloch" lebe. Also überlegt es euch zweimal ob ihr irgendwelche Vorwürfe oder Unterstellungen postet.

Grüße
GxGamer


----------



## Invisible_XXI (24. April 2011)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Leute, es wäre nett wenn ihr eure Kritik im Rahmen haltet.
> Ihr wisst nix darüber wie es bei den Leuten aussieht.
> Ihr wisst nicht, ob das Chaos inszeniert wurde, um eine Chance auf den Sonderpreis zu haben.
> Ich könnte auch mal meinen Mülleimer auskippen und den Schreibtisch als chaotischten/unaufgeräumtesten zu präsentieren und danach wieder alles saubermachen. Das heisst nicht das ich in einem "Drecksloch" lebe. Also überlegt es euch zweimal ob ihr irgendwelche Vorwürfe oder Unterstellungen postet.



das stimmt so ganz und gar nicht und es ist eine frechheit, dass du meinen post einfach so gelöscht hast!

*jeder *sieht, wie es bei jemand anderem aussieht, sobald dieser ein foto von seinem schreibtisch veröffentlicht!
wenn der schreibtisch dreckig ist - inszeniert oder nicht! - dann wird man den schreibtisch ja wohl auch als dreckig bezeichnen dürfen. das ist eine reine tatsachenfeststellung.
es spielt überhaupt keine rolle, ob das jemand inszeniert hat oder nicht. jemand präsentiert sich mit einem dreckigen schreibtisch, um eine bestimmte wirkung zu erzielen oder weil er eben dreckig lebt und muss daher auch mit reaktionen auf seine darstellung leben. 

geht es in diesem wettbewerb nicht sogar explizit darum, dass man ein foto reinstellt, (und damit eine wirkung erzielen möchte,) damit es in einer bestimmten art und weise bewertet wird?! 

warum darf man die tatsache, dass jemand einen dreckigen schreibtisch hat, nicht feststellen und sie negativ bewerten?
dreck ist nun mal sozial unerwünscht und wird entsprechend allgemein negativ bewertet. 
darf man sich hier im forum nur noch positiv zu allem möglichen äußern?! 

nach deiner logik dürfte man ja rein gar nichts mehr bewerten bzw. sogar nur beschreiben! könnte ja alles nur inszeniert sein... 


ein extrem-beispiel: jemand hat lauter nazi-fahnen in seinem zimmer: darf ich nicht sagen, dass sein zimmer das eines rechtsradikalen ist und das ich sowas unbegreiflich finde?! spielt es tatsächlich eine rolle, ob er das nur inszeniert hat? oder ob er die fahnen nur zum spaß, oder nur aus langeweile, oder aus welchen gründen auch immer aufgehängt hat? das sollte es nicht!


ich wiederhole mich gerne nochmal:

es ist unglaublich, dass es leute gibt, die sich mit einem _sehr _dreckigen schreibtisch wohl fühlen können! 
es ist ebenfalls unglaublich, dass es partner gibt, die so ein verhalten in der wohnung dulden.
und es ist noch viel unglaublicher, dass es partner gibt, die soetwas sogar noch unterstützen, indem sie ihrem partner - wie eine mutter ihren kindern - den dreck hinterherräumen und sich damit mMn selbst erniedrigen.

Anmerkung: in keinem dieser sätze steckt eine wertung über die lebensverhältnisse! und schon gar nicht bezogen auf irgendeine person hier im forum. sie sind lediglich ausdruck der verwunderung und bewusst allgemein formuliert!


----------



## fossibaer (24. April 2011)

Hallo,

hier lügst Du Dir doch selber in die Taschen. Wie war es mit faul, spielsüchtig, lebt in nem Drecksloch, unerzogen, die Frauen erniedrigen sich, haben gar keine Selbstachtung, keine Zeit um mit dem Partner gemeinsam zu Essen und dergleichen?
Das nennst Du keine Wertung über Leute die Du nicht kennst und auch deren Lebensgewohnheiten nicht mal im geringsten kennen kannst. Das nimmst Du Dir anhand eines Schreibtisches raus, der in einem Extraraum steht?

Ich habe hier kein Bild eingestellt um mich dumm von der Seite anmachen zu lassen. Ich glaube das war auch nicht Sinn dieses Threads. 

Und wenn ein Moderator so etwas nicht löschen darf, was dann? Was meinst Du eigentlich wer Du bist?

Gruß


----------



## darkKO (24. April 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> ...
> den dreck hinterherräumen und sich damit *mMn* selbst erniedrigen.
> 
> Anmerkung: in keinem dieser sätze steckt eine wertung über die lebensverhältnisse! und schon *gar nicht bezogen auf irgendeine person hier im forum.* sie sind lediglich ausdruck der verwunderung und bewusst allgemein formuliert!



HeHe...Schau mal:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/8251-mmn.html

Lustig, oder? 

btt:

Ich kann deine Aussage übrigens gut verstehen, und solange du niemanden persönlich angreifst oder beleidigst, sollte man das ganze unter "freie Meinungsäusserung" (Grundgesetz und so...)  einstufen, wie ich finde.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (24. April 2011)

meinen ursprünglichen post hatte ich zwischenzeitlich ja abgeändert  der erste war in der tat (zu) wertend und zu sehr auf einzelpersonen gerichtet. wenn auch nicht so krass, wie du das jetzt darstellst. dennoch entschuldige ich mich, falls meine kritik irgendjemandem zu nahe getreten sein sollte. alles wird wieder gut...

ein paar dinge lasse ich dennoch so stehen:
- es ist hart, dass man sich in so einem saustall wohl fühlen kann
- ich finde es erniedrigend, wenn frauen ihren männern den dreck hinterherräumen. v.a. wenn diese sich nicht mal die mühe machen, sauber zu sein
- du hast als einen grund für den dreck angeführt, dass du ja schnell-schnell vor dem rechner essen _musst_... trifft bei mir ebenfalls auf unverständnis.
- es macht für mich keinen großen unterschied, ob man nur einen raum in der wohnung verdrecken lässt, oder die gesamte wohnung. der eine raum ist damit ganz einfach dreckig

ich habe im übrigen nicht DICH als person bewertet, sondern lediglich festgestellt, dass ich solche zustände unglaublich finde bzw. nicht nachvollziehen kann. nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

wenn man ein bild reinstellt, muss man mit reaktionen rechnen. ob diese nun positiv oder negativ ausfallen, hängt ganz entscheidend von deinem bild bzw. den zuständen der wohnung bzw. des schreibtischs ab! und erzähl mir bitte nicht, dass du bei deinem bild nicht auf den sonderpreis für den unordentlichsten schreibtisch geschielt hast.


----------



## fossibaer (24. April 2011)

Hallo,




> wenn man ein bild reinstellt, muss man mit reaktionen rechnen. ob diese nun positiv oder negativ ausfallen, hängt ganz entscheidend von deinem bild bzw. den zuständen der wohnung bzw. des schreibtischs ab! und erzähl mir bitte nicht, dass du bei deinem bild nicht auf den sonderpreis für den unordentlichsten schreibtisch geschielt hast.


Nein, ich habe auf gar nichts geschielt. Wie du vielleicht anhand der Hardware auf dem Tisch sehen kannst, bin ich durchaus in der Lage mir eine Karte von 30 Euro selber zu kaufen und achte dabei auch nicht unbedingt auf den Pfennig. Die Idee das Bild einzustellen stammt von meiner Frau, die das Ganze im Gegensatz zu Dir eher mit Humor nimmt als so zu stänkern.


> meinen ursprünglichen post hatte ich zwischenzeitlich ja abgeändert der erste war in der tat wertend, wenn auch nicht so krass, wie du das jetzt darstellst.


Sowohl der erste Post war wertend als auch der zweite. Die Worte in meinem letzten Post stammen nicht von mir, sondern von Dir! Also verharmlose bitte nicht das von Dir geschriebene. 


> - es ist hart, dass man sich in so einem saustall wohl fühlen kann


Das ist es ganz und gar nicht. Was für Dich hart sein mag muss bei anderen nicht das selbe Gefühl auslösen. Die Welt dreht sich nicht nach Dir und Deinen Ansichten und etwas Toleranz anderen gegenüber anderen wäre angebracht.  Und meine Frau findet das sicher auch nicht schön, akzeptiert es aber. Soll sie mir wie nem kleinen Jungen die Ohren lang ziehen, oder wie stellst Du Dir das vor?


> - du hast als einen grund für den dreck angeführt, dass du ja schnell-schnell vor dem rechner essen musst... trifft bei mir ebenfalls auf unverständnis.


Das kommt vor, und? Ist das verwerflich? Betrifft das alle Mahlzeiten oder vielleicht ein oder zwei zwischendurch? Wenn Deine Frau Dich zu jeder Zeit an den Esstisch festnagelt um etwas zu essen ist das allein Dein Problem. Meine Frau gibt mir ab und an den Freiraum. Das nenne ich Toleranz in der Partnerschaft. Scheinbar etwas, von dem Du keine Ahnung hast.



> - es macht für mich keinen großen unterschied, ob man nur einen raum in der wohnung verdrecken lässt, oder die gesamte wohnung. der eine raum ist damit ganz einfach dreckig


Das macht für Dich keinen Unterschied und sieht so wie Du es jetzt schreibst auch ganz anders aus. Das was Du vorher geschrieben hast und was Du damit allen suggerierst ist etwas völlig anderes. 



> ein extrem-beispiel: jemand hat lauter nazi-fahnen in seinem zimmer: darf ich nicht sagen, dass sein zimmer das eines rechtsradikalen ist und das ich sowas unbegreiflich finde?! spielt es tatsächlich eine rolle, ob er das nur inszeniert hat? oder ob er die fahnen nur zum spaß, oder nur aus langeweile, oder aus welchen gründen auch immer aufgehängt hat? das sollte es nicht!


Wird Dir bei solch einem Vergleich nicht selber schlecht? 

Zum guten Schluss noch, es kommt immer darauf an wie man etwas sagt. Und auch ich wiederhole meine Worte


> Ich habe hier kein Bild eingestellt um mich dumm von der Seite anmachen zu lassen. Ich glaube das war auch nicht Sinn dieses Threads.




Gruß


----------



## GxGamer (24. April 2011)

@Invisible_XXI

Mir geht es nicht darum das du Kritik vorträgst.
Ich empfinde sie als zu abwertend und unhöflich.


@Pumpi:

Wenn du ein Problem mit einer von mir vorgenommenen Maßnahme hast, wende dich an die Administration und beschwere dich.
Mich öffentlich zu beleidigen bringt dir gar nix, höchstens einen langen Forenurlaub.


----------



## Pokerclock (24. April 2011)

*@Invisible_XXI, Pumpi und fossibear*

Ihr beide klärt eure Ansichten zur Sauberkeit eines Schreibtischs ab sofort außerhalb des Threads. Es gab jetzt genug Hinweise darauf dies sein zu lassen. Es führt offensichtlich zu ausufernden Diskussionen, die in persönlichen Angriffen münden. Das kann nicht Sinn der Sache sein. 

*B2T*


----------



## oglogo (24. April 2011)

so alle ausgeheult weiter gehts


----------



## Sancho (24. April 2011)

Hier mal mein Wohnzimmer !


----------



## SofaSurfer69 (25. April 2011)

Super


----------



## kenny1377 (25. April 2011)

Danke für eurer Vorschläge, das ganze per Switch zu kombinieren. Aber ich habe gern zwei unabhängige Systeme. So kann ich auf einem Rechner Eingaben machen - z.Bsp. bei der Videobearbeitung und auf dem anderen spielen. uuuunnnd = ich kann zwei Strategie-Spiele gleichzeitig spielen  - bei Shootern wäre es ein wenig hektisch.. 

kEnny


----------



## Faye (25. April 2011)

Sancho schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Wohnzimmer !


 
hey nice, was sind das eigl für boxen bzw leuchten?


----------



## Kyron (25. April 2011)

Nightlight schrieb:


> @ Kyron:
> 
> joa, schön gestallter Gamingplatz mit angenehm individuellem PC-Tisch-Ensemble. Harter Stoff in der Vitrine, Ambience Light System, Crysis 2 Nano Edition - läuft


jo danke,aber auch nur mit freundlicher unterstützung meiner kumpels.Der Sstoff in der vitrine is wirklich nur deko.nix zum trinken



Faye schrieb:


> hey nice, was sind das eigl für boxen bzw leuchten?


kenn ich.sind von Philips ambxLight


----------



## Darkfleet85 (25. April 2011)

Sancho schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Wohnzimmer !



Sehr schöner Tisch! Einer meiner Favoriten! 

Was ist das für ein "Bench Table"?


----------



## Sancho (25. April 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Tisch! Einer meiner Favoriten!
> 
> Was ist das für ein "Bench Table"?



Das ist ein Tecnofront HardwareDock Plexi .


----------



## cbbbb (26. April 2011)

Drei zwei eins.........meins...


----------



## moe (26. April 2011)

@cbbbb: wow was für ne filmsammlung!


----------



## Shizophrenic (26. April 2011)

Das so viele nur "einen kleinen gamerplatz von ihrer frau zugewiesen bekommen haben"

..... Steht ihr alle unterm Pantoffel? xD Emanzipation ...  xD , ******* wa?!?

Man bin ich glücklich Single zu sein ^^


----------



## ph1driver (26. April 2011)

Wart ma ab, bis Du Selber eine hast + Kiddies. Da biste froh wenn Du dich in der Ecke verkriechen kannst, wo Dir keiner aufm Senkel geht


----------



## cbbbb (26. April 2011)

@ MOE: Danke. Brauchst nich zählen - Sind 377


----------



## Shizophrenic (26. April 2011)

ph1driver schrieb:


> Wart ma ab, bis Du Selber eine hast + Kiddies. Da biste froh wenn Du dich in der Ecke verkriechen kannst, wo Dir keiner aufm Senkel geht


 
tut mir leid, dafür bin ich zu Misanthropisch und misogyn veranlagt.

alles andere was ich an zuneigung brauch finde ich auch an der nächsten straßenecke xD

Das mit der ecke zum verkriechen kann ich nachvollziehen, aber ich hab lieber ne ganze Wohnung dafür ^^


----------



## Freakezoit (27. April 2011)

Mhm vllt. sollte ich auch mal nen bild von meinem machen , hab zwar keine monitor sammlung drauf zu stehn aber soviele Gpu`s das ich selbst schon fast den überblick verliere 
Des dürften mittlerweile über 40 vllt. auch über 50 sein ka. + dem restlichen zeug (cpu`s , rams etc).


----------



## darkKO (27. April 2011)

CoXxOnE schrieb:


> tut mir leid, dafür bin ich zu Misanthropisch und misogyn veranlagt.
> ...



Du bist ein Frauenhasser ? Uiuiui...


----------



## Shizophrenic (27. April 2011)

darkKO schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist ein Frauenhasser ? Uiuiui...



Ich und Hass? Nö wie kommst du bloß darauf? xD

Hass is ein sehr starkes Wort. Sagen wir eher Frauenfeind ^^

Und es heißt ja, halte deine Freunde nah bei dir, aber deine Feinde noch näher.


----------



## darkKO (27. April 2011)

CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Ich und Hass? Nö wie kommst du bloß darauf? xD
> 
> Hass is ein sehr starkes Wort. Sagen wir eher Frauenfeind ^^
> 
> Und es heißt ja, halte deine Freunde nah bei dir, aber deine Feinde noch näher.




"Misogyn" = griechisch für "Frauenhass"


----------



## Shizophrenic (27. April 2011)

darkKO schrieb:
			
		

> "Misogyn" = griechisch für "Frauenhass"



Jojo is schon klar, aber Mann kann halt wie gesagt nich alles direkt übersetzen.

Ps: jetzt wieder back to topic,  Topics über meine Einstellung können gern eröffnet werden, werden aber mit meiner Meinung eh wieder geschlossen.... Das gehört einfach nicht in dieses Forum.

Lg CoXx


----------



## DominikZepp (28. April 2011)

Dann zeig ich meinen Schreibtisch auch mal.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (29. April 2011)

Hier meiner: (ich hab vorher übrigens nicht extra aufgeräumt - meinen Schreibtisch halte ich immer ordentlich.

Eigentlich brauch ich nur noch schönere Lautsprecher,  obwohl die Cambridge Soundworks Teile nicht schlecht sind. (trotz eines Alters von ca 9 Jahren...) Naja, das Auge hört mit 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (29. April 2011)

ein Test...kann gelöscht werden


----------



## darkKO (29. April 2011)

@Nightlight

Die Tt-Sports Tastatur gefällt mir...hast du davon eventuell seperate Bilder ?

-----------

Ach ja, falls jemanden mein Schreibtisch @Home interessiert, einfach auf mein Sysprofile klicken (Signatur), hier darf man ja nur ein Bild posten, und ich hab ja bereits meinen Arbeitsplatz abgelichtet...


----------



## Gast1668381003 (29. April 2011)

@darkKO:

leider hab ich nur ein Handy als Fotoapparat zur Verfügung, aber ich kann's mal versuchen.


----------



## ujmoskito (29. April 2011)

So dann will ich auch mal... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß, ujmoskito


----------



## naxus (29. April 2011)

so nun will ich auch mal 
die qual der wahl welches foto nehme ich???
habe mal ein fontales genommen
wo man eig. alles sieht bis auf den bequemen zockersessel
auf dem ich sitze ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wake (29. April 2011)

Keep it clean (K-I-S-S!)
oder auch 
Kabel vs me


----------



## Jack ONeill (29. April 2011)

So wie ich das ganze da seh, steht es 1 zu 0 für die Kabel aber schaut ganz gut aus


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (29. April 2011)

Wenns bessere Preise zu gewinnen gäbe,würde ich auch mitmachen!! aber so


----------



## ujmoskito (29. April 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> So wie ich das ganze da seh, steht es 1 zu 0 für die Kabel aber schaut ganz gut aus



Lol, sehe ich genauso... 

Gruß, ujmoskito


----------



## Risingphoenix (30. April 2011)

Was ich immer noch nicht kapiere. Umso mehr Bildschirme desto besser, ist klar, aber wozu braucht man mehr als einen PC an einem Schreibtisch?!


----------



## ujmoskito (30. April 2011)

Risingphoenix schrieb:


> Was ich immer noch nicht kapiere. Umso mehr Bildschirme desto besser, ist klar, aber wozu braucht man mehr als einen PC an einem Schreibtisch?!



Ist bei mir zum Beispiel so: Der Gaming Rechner wird auch nur zum selbigen benutzt, für alles andere nutze ich meinen sparsamen Office-PC.

Gruß, ujmoskito


----------



## Patze93 (30. April 2011)

Hier noch mein System


----------



## M.A.R.K. (30. April 2011)

Hier meine chill-station. 

Gruß

mark


----------



## ujmoskito (30. April 2011)

M.A.R.K. schrieb:


> Hier meine chill-station.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> mark



Es geht doch nichts über einen leckeren "Kabelsalat"... 

Gruß, ujmoskito


----------



## M.A.R.K. (30. April 2011)

hast recht. nachteil von Glas-Schreibtischen^^.


----------



## Kyron (30. April 2011)

Mal komplett alles ohne kabel wäre ja auch zu schön


----------



## G3cko (30. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Green+IT* by G3cko

nicht zu verwechseln mit Green-IT, denn grün ist wirklich nur das Bild. 

Blöd das der Baum erst diesen Montag angefangen hat grün zu werden und heute schon Einsendeschluss ist, normalerweise sieht man nix weiter außer Baum.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (30. April 2011)

Bilder reinstellen kostet ja nix  Deswegen hier nochmal "helle" Bilder und für den Forenkollegen "darkKO" extra Bilder von der Tastatur:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (30. April 2011)

@ heiliger Strohsack:

Deinen Post habe ich gelöscht, du findet dein Bild schon auf Seite 31 dieses Threads, das wird nicht doppelt benötigt.

@ Chester Bennington:

Ja das Bild gabs schon, ist aber tatsächlich von ihm. Ebenfalls gelöscht.


----------



## Rodny (30. April 2011)

Hier wäre mein Zuhause


----------



## Chron-O-John (30. April 2011)

Besser spät als nie 

Zum Vergleich: Der monitor ist ein 22-Zöller 
Normalerweise sind aber die Abdeckungen drauf. Aber fürs Foto...


----------



## Falcon (30. April 2011)

Auch von mir mal mein Schreibtisch... Wenn es schon was zu gewinnen gibt


----------



## ujmoskito (30. April 2011)

Falcon schrieb:


> Auch von mir mal mein Schreibtisch... Wenn es schon was zu gewinnen gibt



Netter Desktop...

Die Fliegenklatsche immer griffbereit, wie? 

Gruß, ujmoskito


----------



## UT-freak (30. April 2011)

Mein Beitrag zur Suche des krassesten Schreibtisches! Hoffe meine Mobile Armade gefällt euch!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TitusTech (30. April 2011)

Meiner ist selbstgebaut


----------



## Falcon (30. April 2011)

ujmoskito schrieb:


> Die Fliegenklatsche immer griffbereit, wie?



Ja, jetzt im Sommer auf jeden Fall nötig


----------



## ujmoskito (30. April 2011)

UT-freak schrieb:


> Mein Beitrag zur Suche des krassesten Schreibtisches! Hoffe meine Mobile Armade gefällt euch!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und wo isse? 

Gruß, ujmoskito


----------



## Blu3storm (30. April 2011)

Kurz vor Schluss noch meine Einsendung (klick mich, ich bin ein Link zu einem hochgeladenen Foto!)


----------



## L.B. (30. April 2011)

Dann will ich auch noch schnell meinen neuen selbstgebauten Schreibtisch mit selbstgebautem Verstärker posten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Worklog


----------



## heiliger-strohsack! (30. April 2011)

GxGamer schrieb:


> @ heiliger Strohsack:
> 
> Deinen Post habe ich gelöscht, du findet dein Bild schon auf Seite 31 dieses Threads, das wird nicht doppelt benötigt.


 
Ja aber es taucht ja nicht in der Gallerie auf, da habe ich mir nur Sorgen gemacht das er übersehen wird.


----------



## Kyron (30. April 2011)

TitusTech schrieb:


> Meiner ist selbstgebaut


Nich schlecht.sieht gut aus


----------



## kuki122 (30. April 2011)

Dann auch ich mal. ​
​


----------



## Nuadu (30. April 2011)

Dann möchte ich auch mal kurz vor knapp meinen ersten Beitrag leisten. Muss niemanden gefallen nur mir 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuadu (30. April 2011)

Dann möchte ich auch mal kurz vor knapp meinen ersten Beitrag leisten. Muss niemanden gefallen nur mir 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## prime73 (30. April 2011)

@Nuadu
Was ist das alles  oder wo für


----------



## Gooody (30. April 2011)

das frage ich mich auch gerade.. überall keine bildschirme.. stasi


----------



## PingPongGER (30. April 2011)

Hier mal mein kleines Reich um nach der Schule auszuchillen  mit meinen zwei Haustieren und meinem CD-Wechsler


----------



## Nuadu (30. April 2011)

Ok klären wir den Unsinn mal auf ich versuche die Weltherschafft zu ... nein das war was anderes.
Die unteren 3 sind zum zocken. Der obere gehört zum Server und wird für alles mögliche genutzt zB Film schauen beim zocken, meine Frau sitzt mir gegenüber, da stehen auch nochmal welche hinter meinen Monitoren sie hat dann das geklonte Bild so schauen wir gemeinsam Filme während wir beide spielen.
Der kleine ganz links ist nur ein Bilderrahmen also nichts tolles. Der kleine über dem linken Monitor ist ein Touchscreen von Mimo. darauf habe ich tatsächlich Kameras vom Haus (Stasi ) sowie Programme die ich per Touch starten kann. Unter dem 4er Monitorgespann rechts ist das NZXT Lüftersteuerung. daneben mein HTC - Die Fernbedienung Logitech und mein kleines Netbook. Das große Ding im Hintergrund vor Jin ist unsere Fernsehen für die Konsolen meiner Frau. 
Letztlich sei gesagt ja wir gehen auch raus. Meine Frau hat beruflich mit dem Zeug zu tun und ich bin einfach nur total bescheuert .


----------



## OCPerformance (30. April 2011)

oglogo schrieb:


> mach mal den ganzen Schreibtisch mit Bildschirm und so is besser für vote


 

Hab mal nen komplettes Bild hochgeladen.


----------



## wintobi (30. April 2011)

@Kuki
Gefällt mir


----------



## Nuadu (30. April 2011)

@ PingPongGER sind die zwei hübschen programmierbar und wenn ja wo gibt es die schicken Dinger.


----------



## Blu3storm (30. April 2011)

@Nuadu:
Je mehr Monitore, desto besser, stimmt wohl. Nur ziehen die so viel Strom. 
 1. Mir gefällt das Fallout 3 Ladebild
2. Das Medikit aus Left 4 Dead sticht sofort ins Auge und ich habe so ein Verlangen es mir auch zu beschaffen
3. Auf die Idee ein Panoramafoto zu schießen hätte ich auch von alleine kommen können


----------



## Nuadu (30. April 2011)

@ Blu3storm
Ich rauche und trinke nicht mehr, da geht das schon mit dem Strom und ich mache ja die aus die ich gerade nicht brauche auch wenn meistens alle an sind. Das Medikit hab ich mal in den Staaten bestellt über etzy da schneidern die Leute das Zeug selbst echt klasse. Das Ladebild ist von Bioshock  zumindest habe ich das daraus.


----------



## Anchorage (1. Mai 2011)

Was manche Leute den Wohl für Stromkosten haben?


----------



## Wurstmitsenf (1. Mai 2011)

moin moin wie nennen sich die tischlampen und wo bekomme ich sowas her?
thx and have a great day... pk




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## remo0306 (1. Mai 2011)

hier ist mal mein schreibtisch!


----------



## der_george (1. Mai 2011)

Ich mach dann auch mal mit :0) Vielleicht habe ich ja Glück




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So long :0)


----------



## kenny1377 (1. Mai 2011)

Hier gibt es schon Verrücktes zu sehen... Ich verneige mein Haupt in Ehrfurcht...


----------



## Stormraider03 (1. Mai 2011)

Hi

Das hier ist meine Chill Gamer Ecke 

Das Foto ist nicht so Gut ist mit mein Handy gemacht, hab es Neu und noch kein Plan wie ich es am besten einstellen sollte.


----------



## iKill nano (1. Mai 2011)

Weiß jemand von euch wo man den Sessel auf Bild 24 kaufen kann bzw. wie der sich nennt?

Danke im Vorraus
nano


----------



## nulchking (1. Mai 2011)

Gestern Nacht bis 2 gezockt danach noch HIMYM geschaut 



Beim aufstehen kam dann erstmal der Schock


----------



## Wurstmitsenf (1. Mai 2011)

iKill nano schrieb:


> Weiß jemand von euch wo man den Sessel auf Bild 24 kaufen kann bzw. wie der sich nennt?
> 
> Danke im Vorraus
> nano


 
KLICK MICH


----------



## Icz3ron3 (1. Mai 2011)

so dann hau ich meins auch mal mit rein is zwar schon etwas älter aber das fand ich immer noch am besten
links alt rechts heute




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (1. Mai 2011)

In *Post # 468* sind zwei "mechanoide" 6-beinige (EDIT) "Insekten"  

Weiß jemand wo es sowas gibt ? und warum ist auf beiden ne Maus drauf ?

Danke für Tipps

p.s.: dieser Roboterarm für die DVD-Lade ist auch ziemlich cool  mal was anderes. Überhaupt schickes Ensemble auch mit dem Teufel-Soundsystem 

****EDIT***
* 
Hab's gefunden 

Lynxmotion - CH3-R

ganz schön teurer Spass und er hat sogar 2 davon 

****EDIT 2****

Holy Sh.t ! Er hat auch noch DEN hier, mit Laserarm  

YouTube - Kanal von Mirage1207


----------



## MfDoom (1. Mai 2011)

nulchking schrieb:


> Gestern Nacht bis 2 gezockt danach noch HIMYM geschaut
> 
> 
> 
> Beim aufstehen kam dann erstmal der Schock




 das verstehe ich unter einem krassen Schreibtisch  und nicht die geleckten, sauberen und Sauteuren Schreibtische. Hier heisst krass ja anscheinend wieveil Geld kann ich auf, unter und neben meinem Schreibtisch verteilen und dann mit Schwarzlicht anstrahlen 
Mein Schreibtisch ist leider zu Krass für euch und nicht Jugendfrei, ausserdem illegal, den zeige ich hier nicht 

Bin aber trozdem gespannt welche denn nun gewinnen werden.

Edit: Ok, nach durchgehen der 247 Bilder muss ich meine Aussage revidieren: Es sind doch wirklich krasse Schreibtische dabei


----------



## GSPatton (1. Mai 2011)

Upps, hatte nur im falschen Thread gepostet.  Also noch mal:

OK, dann trage ich auch mal etwas bei. Das hier ist zwar sicher nicht  der ergonomischste Schreibtisch der Welt, aber es geht ja nur um krasse  Schreibtische. 
Leider ist es etwas schwierig, die Leinwand anständig zu fotografieren.  Es ist übrigens extrem cool, auf dieser Anordnung das alte Defcon zu  spielen.  

Ich nutze eine 112 Zoll Leinwand (Entfernung zur Couch 4,50 m) und einen  Panasonic Beamer PT-AE100 plus 7.1 Sound mit Canton-Boxen an einem  Yamaha RX-V1500 Receiver. Der Rechner ist mein 'alter' Shuttle.


----------



## PingPongGER (1. Mai 2011)

Zu den Fragen die mir gestellt worden sind 

Webshop:
- CH3-R Combo Kit, Hexapode, hexapod
- MeanGreen

Der Weisse ist ein reiner Prototyp und in dieser Version nicht zu kaufen.
Grundmodell wie auch beim MEANGREEN ist ein Lynxmotion CH3-R.

Der Arm geht nächst oder übernächste in den neuen Webshop von NODNA.

Hier noch der Youtube-Kanal: YouTube - Kanal von Mirage1207

Und falls genauere Fragen aufkommen sollten einfach über Youtube anschreiben oder NODNA kontaktieren 

Bilder:
- MeanGreen: Lynxmotion Tech Support • View topic - My Hexapod "MeanGreen"
- Schneeweisschen: Lynxmotion Tech Support • View topic - Mirage presents "Snow White"


----------



## darkKO (1. Mai 2011)

@GSPatton

Gefällt mir sehr gut, da macht das zocken bestimmt Spass, oder ?

---------------

Hmm...sollte der Wettbewerb nicht heute vorbei sein ?


----------



## ViceDee (1. Mai 2011)

Soo dann beteilige ich mich im letzten Moment auch noch  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OCPerformance (1. Mai 2011)

Nightlight schrieb:


> In *Post # 468* sind zwei "mechanoide" 6-beinige (EDIT) "Insekten"
> 
> Weiß jemand wo es sowas gibt ? und warum ist auf beiden ne Maus drauf ?
> 
> ...




Sorry for OT aber die Replikatoren von Stargate lassen grüßen da bekomm ich eher Panik.


----------



## Spyware (1. Mai 2011)

Ja....ehm.... bekanntlich kommt das Beste zum Schluss 
Bitte, bitte, ich will doch nur die nette Graka um einen neuen PC zu bauen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo345 (2. Mai 2011)

Kann mir jemand sagen was das für beleuchtete Boxen aus dem Bild ganz oben sind. Scheinen ja mehrere zu haben, aber ich habe die so noch nie gesehen?!


----------



## IcyFireDeluxe (2. Mai 2011)

ja super aktion, in der news war der thred aber nich verlinkt, war die  ganze zeit der meinung der schreibtisch thred war der richtige



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (2. Mai 2011)

@ neo345

Google mal nach "Philips ambx"

@ PingPonGER

dieser "Laserarm" ist einfach der Hammer !  Muss in Aktion irre geil aussehen. Aber 3000 €... 
Und diese "MeanGreen"-Version, ist das einer, den du "gepimpt" hast ?


----------



## Invisible_XXI (2. Mai 2011)

coole spinnenroboter... aber können die für den enormen preis auch was anderes als sich nur ein bisschen zu bewegen??


----------



## kL| (2. Mai 2011)

Das würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (2. Mai 2011)

Da steckt sehr viel Technik und Entwicklung dahinter... was soll der den noch mehr können? Wohl zuviel Spiderman geguckt xD


----------



## Sancho (2. Mai 2011)

Wurstmitsenf schrieb:


> moin moin wie nennen sich die tischlampen und wo bekomme ich sowas her?
> thx and have a great day... pk
> 
> 
> ...


 
Google mal nach Philips amBX


----------



## XFX-Chefboss (2. Mai 2011)

macht doch nen schlanken fuss,... und "schreibtisch" wird es noch gerecht...

*Triplescreen-Setup ohne doofe Füße... kann aber auch nur 2 monitore tragen... der 3 ist für dvbt und royal weddings ;o)
*noch Prototyp... 

greetz


----------



## prime73 (2. Mai 2011)

Mörder Poster


----------



## darkKO (2. Mai 2011)

Warum ist der Tread immer noch offen, wenn gestern Einsendeschluss war ??


----------



## Darkfleet85 (2. Mai 2011)

kA vielleicht haben sies vergessen oder so


----------



## darkKO (2. Mai 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> kA vielleicht haben sies vergessen oder so



LOL...Glaubst du wirklich ?


----------



## PingPongGER (2. Mai 2011)

Der Youtube-Kanal ist vom Designer und Erbauer des MeanGreen und die anderen Videos sollen Prototypen und vorserien Modelle zeigen (direkt aus der Werkstatt)


----------



## Wurstmitsenf (2. Mai 2011)

Sancho schrieb:


> Google mal nach Philips amBX


 
 thx



XFX-Chefboss schrieb:


> macht  doch nen schlanken fuss,... und "schreibtisch" wird es noch  gerecht...
> 
> *Triplescreen-Setup ohne doofe Füße... kann  aber auch nur 2 monitore tragen... der 3 ist für dvbt und royal weddings  ;o)
> *noch Prototyp...
> ...



was haste für monitore dran, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Genghis99 (3. Mai 2011)

Vielleicht ist das jetzt etwas provokant - Aber das Thema "Schreibtisch" findet sich nun doch am äussersten Rand meines Interesses.
Vllt. hätten Gigabyte und PCGH nicht im Revier von "Schöner Wohnen" wildern sollen - Man kann ein Preisausschreiben auch als solches abhalten und braucht keinen Vorwand wie die Wahl des "krassesten Schreibtisches".

Nö - irgendwie muss das nicht sein.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Mai 2011)

So, ich close mal. Wir suchen jetzt die Einsendungen heraus, die es ins Finale schaffen. Das dauert vermutlich einige Tage.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. Mai 2011)

Um 9 Uhr gehts dann los.


----------

